# Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Ich bin seit etwa 2 Jahren in einem Angelverein und habe seit April meinen Angelschein. Bei uns im Verein fischt fast JEDER #q mit Lebendköder. Der Grund dafür ist, dass unser See stark befischt ist (was bei 220 Mitgliedern kein Wunder ist) und diese köder sind sehr fängig im gegensatz zu kunstködern. Jedoch bin ich kein Fan davon, da mir die Köder echt Leid tun sie lebendig an den haken zu tun und weil es illegal ist. Mein Problem ist, dass ich gerne mal einen Maßigen hecht fangen möchte, dies ohne diese "lebendköder". Ich verwende so das standart spinnerzeugs... stahl usw. aber die Fische wollen nicht ;+ ... könnt ihr mir helfen zu meinem Erfolg zu kommen?

Liebe Grüße Anglernachwuchs Luc #h


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hi Luc
 Da werden dort vermutlich mehr Angler fischen als es dort überhaupt bessere Hechte gibt.
 Da Du wohl noch jünger und unerfahrener bis wirst Du im Wettkampf um diese Hechte eher geringen Erfolg haben.

 Du kannst natürlich versuchen mit immer besseren Kunstködern, Zeit und Können zu trumpfen.
 Aber als Anfänger fehlt Dier Erfahrung und als Jugendlicher wohl auch das Geld.

 Den lebenden Köderfisch magst Du nicht, was ok ist.
 Selbst dort würde Dier viel Erfahrung fehlen, die alte Hasen wohl haben könnten.

 Versuche anders zu angeln wie die Anderen.
 Es werden ja auch umgekehrt vorrangig Hechte dort sein, die den Angeltechniken dort ausweichen konnten.

 Bleibt Dier der tote Köderfisch auf Grund.
 Vielleicht auch die Nacht oder am frühen Morgen noch vor Sonnenaufgang.
 Selbst das Spinnfische bei Nacht an der Oberflache kann manchmal Überraschungen bringen.
 Oft hilft es auch größere Köderfische als alle Anderen zu verwenden, mit Fischen in Speisefisch Größe wird selten geangelt.
 Vor allem aber fische feiner, auch dünne, unummantelte 5 kg Stahlvorfächer und kleine Drillinge sind ausreichend für große Hechte.

 Angel halt anders, aber mit Verstand.


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Danke dir!  @BERND2000


----------



## Holz Hecht (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo,#h
erstmal wollte ich sagen, das ich es sehr löblich finde, dass du dich nicht deinen Mitstreitern anschließt und auch verbotener Weise mit lebenden Köfi angelst.#6

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir für die Hechtjagdt einfach ein anderes Gewässer suchen, weil euer See wahrscheinlich sowieso fast Leergeangelt sein wird.|uhoh:
Hoffe ich konnte einigermaßen helfen|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Luc2015 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir helfen zu meinem Erfolg zu kommen?


Les dich mal schlau mit Drachkovitch-System.
Einzige Chance noch besser an die Hechte zu kommen, und wenn alle eine Methode tun, die den guten Fischen übrigens bei Intensiv- u. Dauereinsatz auch erkenntlich wird, kann man mit einer anderen oft überraschend punkten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> verbotener Weise mit lebenden Köfi angelst


Ist nicht grundsätzlich verboten in Deutschland.

In Baden-Württemberg ist der lebende Köfi z. B. im Gesetz/Verordnung drin, wann der eingesetzt werden darf und wie er angeködert werden muss (sicher, mit Nasen- oder Rückenköderung)..

Also nicht immer so pauschal Falsches behaupten...


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ich würde es genau wie die Kollegen machen, oder nicht darüber jammern weniger zu fangen!
Um dich von der Mehrheit anglerisch zu unterscheiden, würde ich "Nischen" suchen, z.B. meine Köfis mit einer Segelpose anbieten, um Bereiche zu beangeln, wo die lebenden Köfis nicht mehr hin zu werfen sind (sonst sind sie nämlich tot).
Sinn macht dies natürlich nur, wenn es auch etwas Wind gibt, da ist etwas Welle förderlich, um dem toten Köfi Leben ein zu hauchen.
Die beste zu bekommende Segelpose, ist das Fox Drifter System.
Eine nicht zu kurze(3m+), kräftige Rute, geflochtene Schnur, möglichst schwimmend und los gehts.
Erfahrungsgemäß fängt man im Freiwasser ohnehin die größeren Hechte!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Auch nochn Tipp:
[youtube1]G5KFpR5XFyQ[/youtube1]


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ne aktiv gezupfte Posenmontage mit Totköfi geht auch gut.

3,60er-Rute mit 3 lbs (Anschlagspower auf Distanz ist gefragt), ne zupffähige Pose (z. B. Drennan Zeppler), fettes Geflecht.

Uptrace nicht vergessen, damit der nach dem hochkommenden Köfi schnappende Hecht nicht die Hauptschnur kappt.

Infolgedessen muss das Uptrace auch deutlich länger als das eigentliche Hooktrace sein.

Köfi vorne mit nem EH fixieren (am besten durch die Schädeldecke rammen und noch mit ner Baitflag sichern), hinten nen kleinen, aber stabilen Drilling als Fanghaken.

Uptrace steifes und dickes 1x7, Hooktrace 7x7.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ich kenne das Problem. Nur sind wir nicht nur 220 Mitglieder, sondern ü 1000. Was nicht drin ist, kann man nicht fangen. Auch auf einen anderen See ausweichen, falls ihr noch welche habt wird sicher nicht viel bringen....an solchen Gewässern besteht immer hoher Angeldruck, da hier auch die "faulen" Angler, die keinen großen Aufwand betreiben wollen angeln  Fangen kann man natürlich auch da was, aber wenn man 10 mal los geht und vielleicht einen maßigen Hecht hat ist das ja auch unbefriedigend.

Falls ihr einen größeren Bach oder einen Fluss habt würde ich es eher da probieren. Am Besten an Stellen wo keiner einfach hinkommt bzw. nicht hinkommen will  Hechte haben ja ihre Standplätze und je unbequemer der Angelplatz / Weg, desto eher die Wahrscheinlichkeit das da noch keiner war und den Hecht gefangen hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Holz Hecht schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> erstmal wollte ich sagen, das ich es sehr löblich finde, dass du dich nicht deinen Mitstreitern anschließt und auch verbotener Weise mit lebenden Köfi angelst.#6


 Sehr löblich, weil ER diese Entscheidung *für Sich selbst* getroffen hat und nun versucht Sie auch um zu setzen.


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Vielen Vielen Vielen Dank an alle! Hat mir extrem weiter geholfen.:l


----------



## Roter Piranha (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Nimm gummifische,  am Grund oder im mittelwasser geführt.  Nimm schockfarben am besten gelb mit roten rücken ( kopyto ) 12 cm .  Als Vorfach nimm gutes dickes flour carbon,  direkt an der hauptschnur geknotet ca 1 meter , am ende nur ein großen Karabiner.  Keine wirbel . Im see reichen ja 7-10 Gramm Köpfe, hakengrösse 3 !!! Mit stinger.  Bei 4er haken ohne stinger hast zuviele fehlbisse weil die meisten Bisse im kopfbereich kommen.  So Fische ich bei uns doch recht erfolgreich im see und Fluss.  Damit wirst du mit Sicherheit deine  Hechte fangen . Ich selber Fische auch nie mit köfi auf Hecht, und in der Regel fange ich mehr wie die mit köfi.


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Danke piranha  werd ich mir zulegen...


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Nimm gummifische,  am Grund oder im mittelwasser geführt.  Nimm schockfarben am besten gelb mit roten rücken ( kopyto ) 12 cm .  Als Vorfach nimm gutes dickes flour carbon,  direkt an der hauptschnur geknotet ca 1 meter , am ende nur ein großen Karabiner.  Keine wirbel . Im see reichen ja 7-10 Gramm Köpfe, hakengrösse 3 !!! Mit stinger.  Bei 4er haken ohne stinger hast zuviele fehlbisse weil die meisten Bisse im kopfbereich kommen.  So Fische ich bei uns doch recht erfolgreich im see und Fluss.  Damit wirst du mit Sicherheit deine  Hechte fangen . Ich selber Fische auch nie mit köfi auf Hecht, und in der Regel fange ich mehr wie die mit köfi.



Reicht ein 0,63 mm fluorocarbon? Das hab ich noch da


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Als Vorfach nimm gutes dickes flour carbon



Mehr als fraglich dieser Tip. Wenn schon kein Stahl oder Titan, dann Hardmono in ausreichender Stärke. Soll ja laut der Meinung von vielen (auch erfahrenen) Anglern hechtsicher sein.




Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Im see reichen ja 7-10 Gramm Köpfe, hakengrösse 3 !!! Mit stinger.



Haken am Jigkopf der Größe 3? Du meinst wohl eher 3/0.


----------



## Rannebert (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Mit Glück reichts für ein paar Hechte, aber FC und HM sind nunmal nur dann ansatzweise hechtsicher, wenn man sie in richtig dickem Format benutzt.

Und warum man dann nicht gleich mit dünnem, deutlich unauffäligerem und vor allem SICHEREN Stahl angelt will mir nicht in den Kopf. Vor allem weil das Hechte nun wirklich nicht im geringsten interessiert.

Dem Fisch zuliebe lieber Finger weg von dem Kram und Stahl, Titan oder Wolfram nehmen.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Und warum man dann nicht gleich mit dünnem, deutlich unauffäligerem und  vor allem SICHEREN Stahl angelt will mir nicht in den Kopf. Vor allem  weil das Hechte nun wirklich nicht im geringsten interessiert.


Geht mir auch nicht rein?
Vor allem finde ich es ziemlich daneben, gerade einem Jungangler, son Mist zu raten!

Jürgen


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Mit Glück reichts für ein paar Hechte, aber FC und HM sind nunmal nur dann ansatzweise hechtsicher, wenn man sie in richtig dickem Format benutzt.
> 
> Und warum man dann nicht gleich mit dünnem, deutlich unauffäligerem und vor allem SICHEREN Stahl angelt will mir nicht in den Kopf. Vor allem weil das Hechte nun wirklich nicht im geringsten interessiert.
> 
> Dem Fisch zuliebe lieber Finger weg von dem Kram und Stahl, Titan oder Wolfram nehmen.



Unser See ist aber eben total überfischt, und auf stahl geht da nur zaghaft was...


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Trotzdem würd ich gerne mal das mit dem kopyto versuchen.  Was soll ich für stahl verwenden und welche hakengröße etc.? Habt mich da bischen durcheinander gebracht


----------



## Georg79 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Bei der Jahreszeit ist es gerade eh überall schwierig allgemein auf Raubfisch zu angeln.
Bei dem Jungfischbestand der im Frühjahr und Sommer geschlüpften muss der Räuber nicht aktiv jagen. Er wartet da nur bis seine Beute direkt vor seinem Maul vorbeischwimmt.
Versuch es im Frühherbst wieder wenn sich die Räuber vor der Laichzeit nochmal fett die Bäuche vollfressen, da hast du mehr Chancen.

Nimm leichte Posen und nur so viel Blei wie nötig, je mehr Wiederstand der Fisch spührt desto schneller spuckt er ihn wieder aus. Mach die Montage so unkompliziert wie möglich, Hechte sehen sehr gut (Da hat die Monofile Schnur vorteile gegenüber der geflochtenen). Fisch in 1-2 Meter Tiefe, der Hecht raubt aktiv von unten nach oben.
Schneide deinen Köfi 1-2x die Haut ein, das setzt Geruch frei was auch der Hecht wahrnimmt.
Wickel rote Wollfäden um deinen Köfi, das immitiert einen stark verletzten Fisch was der Hecht sehen kann.
Balzer Raubfischspray kann zusätzlich Erfolg bringen, damit kann man auch Kunstköder besprühen.

Soll der Hecht zu dir kommen oder möchtest du zum Hecht kommen?
Der Hecht hält sich meistens in Ufernähe auf und jagd aktiv da wo auch die Weißfischbrut sich aufhält. Also nahe am Ufer, an, am oder in Seerosenfelder, Schilfgürtel, Totholzansammlungen, abfallende Kanten. Je wärmer es wird, desto mehr zieht er sich in die Tiefenregion zurück und kommt am frühen morgen und Abend in Ufernähe zum Jagen.
Da der Hecht sehr gut sieht solltest du evtl. Tarnkleidung tragen, so leise wie möglich dich an die Angelstelle heranpirschen und da dann jedes unnötige Geräusch vermeiden.
Kurzes Zupfen an der Köfiposenmontage kann zusätzliche Reize auf das Seitenlinienorgan vom Hecht ausüben.

Soll der Hecht zu dir kommen such dir ne Stelle wo niemand angelt, wirf am frühen Morgen und oder am frühen Abend ne Handvoll Fischfetzen da rein. Nach einigen Tagen wird sich diese Stelle ein Hecht zu seinem Revier machen den du dann früher oder spähter auch am Hacken hast. An solchen Stellen sammeln sich auch oft Zanderschulen.

Kleiner Tipp:
Angel immer mit dem Wind nie gegen den Wind

Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Unser See ist aber eben total überfischt, und auf stahl geht da nur zaghaft was...



Hechte sind keineswegs vorfachscheu und wenn Hecht Zielfisch ist, gibt es keinen Grund nicht Stahl/Wolfram/Titan zu verwenden, nur Gründe dafür!
Du scheinst ja sehr am Wohl des Fisches interessiert zu sein, wenn man dein Gezaudere mit den lebenden Köfis liest, beim Hecht ist es dann egal, wenn der irgendwo verludert?

Jürgen


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hechte sind keineswegs vorfachscheu und wenn Hecht Zielfisch ist, gibt es keinen Grund nicht Stahl/Wolfram/Titan zu verwenden, nur Gründe dafür!
> Du scheinst ja sehr am Wohl des Fisches interessiert zu sein, wenn man dein Gezaudere mit den lebenden Köfis liest, beim Hecht ist es dann egal, wenn der irgendwo verludert?
> 
> Jürgen



Ich war mir nicht bewusst dass hm und fc nicht hecht sicher ist. Ich versuche eigentlich möglichst waidgerecht zu angeln und möchte im legalen bereich bleiben,  denn bei uns sind lebendköfis verboten.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Ich versuche eigentlich möglichst waidgerecht zu angeln


Eben und deshalb solltest du Stahl verwenden!
Ich fische z.B. an einem im Sommer glasklaren Baggersee, mit 6m Sichtweite, auch da ist Stahl kein Problem für die Hechte.Ich benutze an 0,15er Powerpro, 9Kg Vorfächer.
Auch große Barsche haben keine Hemmungen zuzupacken.
Ich fange jedenfalls genug und dies obwohl der See ebenfalls recht stark befischt ist!
Mit Hardmono habe ich vor Jahren auch selbst schon Erfahrungen gemacht und dieses auf Empfehlung eines Freundes verwendet, in 0,60er Stärke.
Ein 80er Hecht hatte es glatt durchgebissen.
Zum Glück hat wenigstens eben dieser Freund, den Fisch Tage später am Schilf verludert gefunden, mit meinem Wobbler im Maul!
Die Entschuldigung von ihm hat dem Fisch nichts mehr genutzt.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Unser See ist aber eben total überfischt, und auf stahl geht da nur zaghaft was...


Mit dem Stahl hat das gar nix zu tun: Wenn Du eine Methode gefunden hast, den See zu "knacken", wirst Du trotz Stahl deutlich besser fangen als die anderen, die immer denselben Stiefel fahren.

Drum lass das mit dem FC- oder Monokram und nimm ein Metallvorfach (Stahl, Titan, Wolfram) - stört die Fische nicht im geringsten, Stahl-Scheuch ist ein industriegemachter Mythos zu Verkaufszwecken. Richtig hechtsicher ist nur was aus Metall. Idealerweise brüniert, spätestens dann hat sichs ausgescheucht.

Zudem: Vor allem kleine bis mittelgroße Köder laufen an dünnem Stahl deutlich besser als an schon fast welstauglichem FC oder Hardmono mit mindestens 1,00 mm Durchmesser.

Zwecks "anders angeln":

Probiere z. B. auch mal Topwaterköder (Crawler, Popper, Stickbaits, Propbaits, Gummifrösche), Spinnerbaits, Bucktails, Bladebaits/Zikaden, Skirted Jigs, Softjerks und sonstige Dinge, die dort garantiert niemand verwendet.

Oder auch mal ungewöhnliche Führungsmethoden testen z. B. und nen Blinker jiggen (falls es der Grund erlaubt; s. u.).

Da wird dann schon irgendwann ein echter Kracher dabei sein. Da heißt es halt sozusagen etwas Forschungsarbeit investieren, was davon läuft und was nicht.

Bei ner Schar Offenbar-Konservativer stehen die Chancen dann potenziell gar nicht schlecht - für die sind solche Köder irgendwelche nicht einsetzbaren Dinger from outer space. Von daher: "Mut zur Lückenfüllung" 

Das macht auch tierisch Bock, da wirds nie langweilig.

Falls der See verschlammt sein sollte, kannst Du oft das normale Jiggen/Faulenzen mit Grundkontakt vergessen - das gibt dann nur sinnlose Matschbohrer.

An solchen Gewässern macht auch mit Gummi fast nur Einleiern Sinn - andernfalls pflügt der Köder nur im Sumpf rum und sammelt Dreck ein.

Also solltest Du auch erstmal herausfinden, ob das eher ein Jig- oder ein Leiersee ist.

Und den Tümpel auch sorgsam ausloten, um potenzielle Aufenthaltsplätze (Kanten etc.) herauszufinden. Und auch gucken, wo sich Futterfische bevorzugt rumtreiben.

Wenn Du da insgesamt mit Hirn, System und etwas Kreativität rangehst, hast Du den anderen "Fire-and-Forgetlern" da evtl. schon ganz weit was voraus.

Zudem sind die Beißzeiten interessant - an stark überangelten Gewässern verlagern die sich oft bis in die Dunkelheit rein. Oder auch in den ganz frühen Morgen, wenns grade so hell wird.

Idealerweise auch mal unter der Woche angreifen, wenn weniger Betrieb herrscht.


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mit dem Stahl hat das gar nix zu tun: Wenn Du eine Methode gefunden hast, den See zu "knacken", wirst Du trotz Stahl deutlich besser fangen als die anderen, die immer denselben Stiefel fahren.
> 
> Drum lass das mit dem FC- oder Monokram und nimm ein Metallvorfach (Stahl, Titan, Wolfram) - stört die Fische nicht im geringsten, Stahl-Scheuch ist ein industriegemachter Mythos zu Verkaufszwecken. Richtig hechtsicher ist nur was aus Metall. Idealerweise brüniert, spätestens dann hat sichs ausgescheucht.
> 
> ...



Danke  Werd ich versuchen alles


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

No prob, gern geschehn! Und checke auch mal das jeweils aktuelle Windufer ab, in dessen Richtung die Nahrung gepustet wird und damit die Futterfische anlockt.


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> No prob, gern geschehn! Und checke auch mal das jeweils aktuelle Windufer ab, in dessen Richtung die Nahrung gepustet wird und damit die Futterfische anlockt.



Habe seit 2 Tagen ein Boot es sollten also alle stellen anfahrbar sein und ich kann auf der stelle dank meinem anker bleiben :g


----------



## pike-81 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Moinsen!
Kenne da ein Gewässer mit ähnlichen Verhältnissen. 
Jedes Jahr wird Hecht besetzt, aber es wird auch hauptsächlich Hecht befischt. 
Folglich ist die Alterspyramide total daneben. 
Fange da eigentlich fast immer gut. 
Aber die Durchschnittsgröße ist traurig. 
Hat ewig gedauert mal was Ü70 an den Haken zu kriegen. 
Einfach so Tips ins Blaue zu geben paßt auch nicht. 
Abgesehen vom KöFi an der Spinnrute oder eben Nischen im Angeldruck zu suchen. 
Wenn Du bereit bist, für Deinen Zielfisch längere Durststrecken in Kauf zu nehmen, würde ich die Ködergröße massiv nach oben schrauben. 
Erfahrungsgemäß fischen weniger Leute XXL-Köder, und gerade für die Großen kann es nicht groß genug sein. 
Auch wenn da über 200 Leute angeln, haben die Fische wahrscheinlich noch nie einen BullDawg, einen Riesentwister oder eine 30er Line Thru Trout gesehen. 
Petri


----------



## Roter Piranha (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

3/0 haken ja sorry nicht 3 er.  Es gibt heutzutage schon Hecht sicheres flour carbon.  Wie gesagt ich schreibe euch hier ja nichts vor wie und was er dran machen soll. Ich spreche für mich , und ich denke der Erfolg gibt ein recht.  M b fishing meine ich zb hat eins das Hecht sicher ist. Probiere verschiedene vorfachmateralien aus , und dann siehst du was besser geht,und was hält .


----------



## Luc2015 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> 3/0 haken ja sorry nicht 3 er.  Es gibt heutzutage schon Hecht sicheres flour carbon.  Wie gesagt ich schreibe euch hier ja nichts vor wie und was er dran machen soll. Ich spreche für mich , und ich denke der Erfolg gibt ein recht.  M b fishing meine ich zb hat eins das Hecht sicher ist. Probiere verschiedene vorfachmateralien aus , und dann siehst du was besser geht,und was hält .



Wie dick ist dein fluoro carbon?


----------



## Rannebert (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> 3/0 haken ja sorry nicht 3 er.  Es gibt heutzutage schon Hecht sicheres flour carbon.  Wie gesagt ich schreibe euch hier ja nichts vor wie und was er dran machen soll. Ich spreche für mich , und ich denke der Erfolg gibt ein recht.  M b fishing meine ich zb hat eins das Hecht sicher ist. Probiere verschiedene vorfachmateralien aus , und dann siehst du was besser geht,und was hält .



Einfach NEIN! #d
Falls es ansatzweise hechtsicher sein soll, muss es so dick sein, dass Du damit keinerlei Vorteile hast.
Und bitte höre auf, die von den Herstellern angepriesenen, vermeintlichen Vorteile für wahre Münze zu nehmen und vor allem weiter zu verbreiten!

Aber für Dich was zum nachdenken:
Ich habe mehr als genug Hechte mit 0.23 FC gedrillt und gefangen, und bei genau einem ist das FC am Ende durch gewesen. Nun nimm mal schlecht gequetsche Stahlvorfächer, Titan mit nem Knick etc. die Dir im Drill brechen oder reissen, und schon bist Du bei genau der Quote, die ich mit dem dünnen FC auch geschafft habe!

Ist es deshalb für Dich auch hechtsicher?

Mag ja sein, dass Du auch mit dem dickeren Material bisher Glück gehabt hast, sicher ist das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## pike-81 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Jeder zweite Hecht-Thread wird mit der Vorfachfrage zugespammt. 
Nervt. 
Wen es interessiert, der kann die Suchfunktion nutzen, und mal ein WE lang lesen. Mindestens. 
Das eigentliche Thema ist doch viel interessanter.


----------



## Teichbubi (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Luc2015 schrieb:


> Habe seit 2 Tagen ein Boot es sollten also alle stellen anfahrbar sein und ich kann auf der stelle dank meinem anker bleiben :g



Na dann fang mal an mit Köfi zu schleppen, falls du das nötige Equipment dazu hast. Kannst natürlich auch mit Kunstködern schleppen, gibt sehr realitätsnahe Modelle, bspw. von Castaic.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Bei der Jahreszeit ist es gerade eh überall schwierig allgemein auf Raubfisch zu angeln.
> Bei dem Jungfischbestand der im Frühjahr und Sommer geschlüpften muss der Räuber nicht aktiv jagen. Er wartet da nur bis seine Beute direkt vor seinem Maul vorbeischwimmt.
> Versuch es im Frühherbst wieder wenn sich die Räuber vor der Laichzeit nochmal fett die Bäuche vollfressen, da hast du mehr Chancen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das so lese, ist es fast ein Wunder das ich jemals Hechte gefangen habe.|rolleyes
Vieles mag ja berechtigt sein und funktionieren, aber es geht immer auch einfacher.

Der tote Köfi auf Grund, der dort angeboten wird wo Fische sind fängt eigentlich immer ganz gut.
Denn dort wird auch immer mal ein Hecht suchen.
Ein toter Fisch im Freiwasser muss erst einmal gefunden werden und erscheint mindestens mir, sehr unnatürlich.

Es reicht auch zusätzlich mal, die Fische an zu füttern und nicht mit Fischen zu füttern.
 Vor allem aber mögen Hechte wärmeres Wasser so um 20C°, dann fressen sie viel.
 (findet sich im Sommer oft in Grundnähe)

Aber mit deinem kleinen Tipp bin ich gar nicht einverstanden.
Ich würde da angeln wo Futterfische sind und die sammeln sich oft wo Sauerstoff, Wärme und Futter vom Wind hingetragen werden.
Mag sein die Fischbrut mag es ruhiger, das ist auch klüger weil die besseren Hechte den größeren Fischen folgen werden.
Wind stört beim Grundfischen so oder so nicht.

Ein guter Platz ist eigentlich immer auch jede gute Köfi Stelle.
Die wird zwar oft befischt, aber aus irgendeinem Grund sammeln sich dort halt die Fische.
Das Wissen nicht nur die Angler, auch manch ein erfahrener Hecht wird da immer mal wieder vorbeischauen.
Besonders dort sollte man dann anders fischen.


----------



## Rannebert (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Jeder zweite Hecht-Thread wird mit der Vorfachfrage zugespammt.
> Nervt.
> Wen es interessiert, der kann die Suchfunktion nutzen, und mal ein WE lang lesen. Mindestens.
> Das eigentliche Thema ist doch viel interessanter.



Thematisch geb ich Dir da vollkommen recht!
Aber eine Empfehlung zu FC/HM geht gerade im Junganglerforum gar nicht, mag Dich stören, muss aber offenbar immer wieder behandelt werden.
Solange wir Angler, die wir uns der Freude und dem Spass am Angeln verschrieben haben, und dann auch gerne und bewusst C&R/D betreiben nicht an dem Punkt angekommen sind, der dafür sorgt, dass wir nicht fahrlässig Fische verludern lassen, kann man sowas nur anprangern! Zum einen wird niemand von uns nur entnahmefähige Fische fangen, zusätzlich irgendwann (zumindest bei mir im Verein) die Fangkarte voll sein (so man tatsächlich regelmässig entnimmt), und davon ab jeder auch gerne schöne Fische (über)lebensfähig zurück ins Wasser einbringen wollen wird.

Einerseits die heuchlerische C&R-Meinung, doch alles zurück zu setzen und Fischfreund zu sein, und gaaanz selten mal einen Fisch mitzunehmen, andererseits das bewusste in Kauf nehmen einen Fisch zu verangeln.


Und bevor Thomas den Kochlöffel nach mir schwingt  lass ich euch dann mal lieber mit dem eigentlichen Thema weiter machen, drüber nachdenken, was einem selber der Fangerfolg wert ist, wieviele Fische man dabei möglicherweise dem Tode weiht muss jeder selber für sich verantworten können!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Jeder zweite Hecht-Thread wird mit der Vorfachfrage zugespammt.
> Nervt.
> Wen es interessiert, der kann die Suchfunktion nutzen, und mal ein WE lang lesen. Mindestens.
> Das eigentliche Thema ist doch viel interessanter.


Schreit ja nach einem besonderen Wichtig: Perma-Link zu d_e_m "Hecht-Vorfach-Thread", auf den man einfach verweisen kann und gut iss.


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Sorry, aber das mit dem hechtsicheren FC oder Hardmonovorfach ist ein Märchen, auch wenn es immer wieder geschrieben wird.
Sicher ist es richtig, dass ab einem bestimmten Durchmesser, meist so ab 0,8 mm eine weitestgehende mechanische Festigkeit erreicht wird, aber von hechtsicher zu sprechen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Hechte beissen auch nix durch, eher wird durch das Kopfschütteln das Vorfach zerraspelt, aber das wird ja immer wieder geschrieben .
Sicher ist es so, dass bei einer aktiven Präsentation des Köders wie beim Spinnfischen und bei der entsprechenden Ködergröße kaum noch Kontakt zwischen den Zähnen und dem Vorfach besteht, aber deswegen von hechtsicher zu sprechen ...
Da aber nicht Alle mit XXL-Ködern fischen steht fürmich die Verhältnismässigkeit zwischen Durchmesser und Ködergröße im Vordergrund, für eine vernünftige Präsentation eines              5 oder 6 "  großen Köders kann ich mir eine 0,8er Mono einfach nicht vorstellen, das es dann auch sehr steif zugeht.
Sicher haben viele ihre eigenen Erfahrungen, aber diese dann zu verallgemeinern ist schon sehr fahrlässig, aus meiner Sicht.
Gerade moderne, wenn auch nicht ganz preiswerte 7x7 Stahlvorfächer bieten hier eine gute Alternative, im übrigen muss ich diese auch genauso oft kontrollieren wie eine HM oder FC aber die Köderpräsentation gelingt mir um einiges besser. 
Was die Sichtigkeit von Stahl betrifft ist auch eigentlich schon alles gesagt und geschrieben, wahrscheinlich nicht weniger sichtig als dickes HM oder FC.
Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis. aus meinen Erfahrungen beim Deadbait-Fischen zeigt sich erstaunlich schnell, wie hechtsicher HM oder FC ist
Aber wie immer, hier treffen Philosophien aufeinander, wie so oft im Leben und jeder behauptet, er hat Recht
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Aber eine Empfehlung zu FC/HM geht gerade im Junganglerforum gar nicht, mag Dich stören, muss aber offenbar immer wieder behandelt werden.



 Fast wichtiger ist wohl welche Haken verwendet werden und ob sie sich dann später überhaupt noch lösen lassen.
 Ob ein Hecht die Schur selbst kappt oder der Angler die Schnur durchscheidet weil er den Fisch nicht entnimmt/entnehmen darf, ist wohl das Gleiche.
 (Für O.P`s vor Ort, fehlt uns ja Ausbildung und auch Ausrüstung.#d)

 Ich habe lange mit 0,50 - 60 H.M und Einzelhaken gefischt.
 Bis zu dem Tag, wo ich 3 gute Hechte hintereinander schon beim Anschlag verloren habe.
 Mag sein HM bringt wegen der Transparenz Vorteile und ist billig.
 Aber brauchbare Stahlvorfächer sind dünner und vor allem auch weicher, die werden nicht durchgebissen und fangen selbst Zander gut.
 Bislang sehe ich keine Alternative zum Stahlvorfach beim Naturköderfischen und Hecht.

 Wenn man meint das Raubfische Zeit zum Schlucken bekommen sollen, sollte man lediglich Einzelhaken verwenden.
 Da werden die Haken immer mal unlösbar im Fisch verschwunden ein.
 Wer meint Drillinge verwenden zu wollen, sollte auch sehr früh anschlagen, sonst nimmt er bewusst in Kauf das der Schlund verschlossen wird.
 Wer gar aufgezogene Köfis verwendet, dem sollte klar sein das ER bewusst auf das Verschlucken abzielt.
 Dann sollte er auch entsprechende Köfis verwenden, weil Er ja wohl jeden Fisch entnehmen möchte.

 (Es sollen auch noch immer einige Angler kleine lebende Köfis mit Zwillingen aufziehen.
 Rücksichtsloser geht es gar nicht mehr, kommt wohl gleich nach dem Einsatz von Sprengmitteln.)

 Zum Trost gibt es beim frühen Anschlagen genau die Fische die gelernt haben Köderfische blitzschnell wieder auszuspucken, wenn sie etwas merken.
 Das sind dann, an starbefischten Ecken, oft nicht die Kleinsten.
 So einen handgroßen Fisch, braucht ein guter Hecht halt nur drehen, wenn er Ihn nicht richtig packte.

 Normalerweise saugt er die Beute blitzschnell ganz ein und genauso schnell spuckt er den auch wieder aus, wenn er Verdacht schöpft.
 (Schatten, Schnur, Schnurrwiderstand, Auftrieb Pose u.v.m) 
 Am Köfi werdet Ihr dann fast nichts sehen.
 Ist der Zerfetzt, sind es oft kleine Hechte wo der Köfi, das  Maul fast ausfüllt.
 Die tun sich dann wegen der nach hinten gerichteten Zähne schwer, so einen Fisch einfach auszuspucken.
 Tote Fische werden wohl nicht mehr flüchten, also kann ein Hecht sich alle Zeit der Welt lassen den sauber einzusaugen.

 Was es heute noch zusätzlich an Vorfächern gibt, ist fast alles für die Spinnfischerei.
 Vieles gar für den Modebewussten Zanderangler, für Hecht so brauchbar wie Stahlvorfächer für Aal oder Wels.
 Für Aal oder Wels, geht dann wieder selbst 0,60 Geflecht, meist hält das dann auch den Hechtzähnen ausreichend stand.

 O.K, ich bin nicht mehr ganz auf den neusten Stand.
 Das ich fast nur auf Hecht los war, ist lange her.
 Weil ich kaum noch auf Hecht angeln mag und Ich meine, das sie im Wasser verbleiben sollten, wenn sie gar nicht mehr so häufig sind.
 Es gibt halt genug andere Angler, die auch mal Hechte fangen möchten und sollen.
 Bei 400 gemeldeten Hechten auf 1300 Anglern vor Ort, ist es lediglich noch ein Wettfischen um die wenigen Hechte.


----------



## Georg79 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, ist es fast ein Wunder das ich jemals Hechte gefangen habe.|rolleyes
> Vieles mag ja berechtigt sein und funktionieren, aber es geht immer auch einfacher.


Was an Gewässer A funktioniert muss nicht an Gewässer B auch funktionieren. Jedes Gewässer ist anders und erfordert eine andere Taktik.



> Der tote Köfi auf Grund, der dort angeboten wird wo Fische sind fängt eigentlich immer ganz gut.
> Denn dort wird auch immer mal ein Hecht suchen.
> Ein toter Fisch im Freiwasser muss erst einmal gefunden werden und erscheint mindestens mir, sehr unnatürlich.


Ein toter Köfi im Freiwasser oder Ufernähe immitiert einen verletzten regungslosen Fisch der die Orientierung verloren hat was für jeden Raubfisch leichte Beute ist und wonach jeder aktive Räuber vorrangig sucht. Ein Raubfisch wird es sich gut überlegen auf welchen Fisch er jagt, dass ist für einen Hecht nämlich sehr anstrengend.
Warum soll das unnatürlich sein?



> Es reicht auch zusätzlich mal, die Fische an zu füttern und nicht mit Fischen zu füttern.
> Vor allem aber mögen Hechte wärmeres Wasser so um 20C°, dann fressen sie viel.
> (findet sich im Sommer oft in Grundnähe)


Bei diesen Tempereaturen wird man eher selten in Grundnähe einen Hecht erwischen, da is es wahrscheinlicher dass der Waller beisst. Ein großer Waller an der Hechtrute möchte ich nicht haben. Deshalb früh Morgens oder früh Abends wenn das Wasser in Ufernähe da wo die Köfis stehen kühler ist als Mittags wo die Hechte dann wegen der Temperatur aktiv jagen.



> Aber mit deinem kleinen Tipp bin ich gar nicht einverstanden.
> Ich würde da angeln wo Futterfische sind und die sammeln sich oft wo Sauerstoff, Wärme und Futter vom Wind hingetragen werden.
> Mag sein die Fischbrut mag es ruhiger, das ist auch klüger weil die besseren Hechte den größeren Fischen folgen werden.
> Wind stört beim Grundfischen so oder so nicht.


Und wie der Wind beim Grundfischen stört...
Angelst du mit dem Wind, werden die Duftstoffe deines Köders aufs gewässer raus getragen, wass die Fische aus Entfernungen die du nicht anwerfen kannst heranlocken kann. Fischst du aber gegen den Wind dann treiben die Duftstoffe genau vor deine Füße ans Ufer... Wind erzeugt immerhin kleine Wellen und minimale Strömung. Eine Segelpose wird auch immer mit dem Wind eingesetzt und nie gegen den Wind. Sogar beim Karpfenangeln sagt man, dass man mit dem Wind gehen soll.
Große Hechte volgen keinesfalls den "besseren" Fischen.
Weißfische sind Schwarmfische und der Hecht sucht sich leichte Beute aus wie nunmal jedes Raubtier auf diesem Planeten.
Der wird kaum ein 25er Rotauge Attakieren wen neben dran ein 10er Rotauge in Seitelage und sogar noch verletzt apathisch im Wasser steht.



> Ein guter Platz ist eigentlich immer auch jede gute Köfi Stelle.
> Die wird zwar oft befischt, aber aus irgendeinem Grund sammeln sich dort halt die Fische.
> Das Wissen nicht nur die Angler, auch manch ein erfahrener Hecht wird da immer mal wieder vorbeischauen.
> Besonders dort sollte man dann anders fischen.


Der irgendeine Grund ist, weil hier die sogenannten Hotspots sind. Seerosenfeld, Totholz im Wasser usw.
In meinem ganzen Post habe ich diese Stellen genannt die du in deinem 3/4 Post nicht zustimmst und nun hier selber wieder zustimmst...
Verstehe ich jetz nicht ganz.

An der Donau fängt man die meisten Raubfische hinter den Turbinenausläufen an den Kraftwerken, denn genau da warten die Raubfische auf von den Turbinen geheckselten Fischen.
Somit kann man sich auch mit Fischfetzen einen Raubfischplatz anfüttern.

Grüße


----------



## Roter Piranha (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

So da hier ja jeder etwas anderes schreibt und alles im Endeffekt kakke ist , frag ich mich auch warum ich regelmäßig hechte fange bzw auch an Land bekomme. Das man das flour carbon nach jedem Fisch bzw biss kontrollieren soll ist wohl ein selbstgänger.  Luc2015 wenn du fragen hast bzw bei mir in der nähe wohnst kannst du gerne mit mir mal los gehen und ich zeige es dir hier bei uns. Oder schreib mir ne pn. Obwohl dir da sicherlich auch von paar Leuten abgeraten wird die meinen es muss immer Stahl sein.  Denn da gibt es auch Nachteile.  Ich halte mich jetzt hier raus , und Angel mit FC weiter ........


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ein toter Fisch im Freiwasser schwebend Meter über dem Grund, ist schon ungewöhnlich oder?
 Den muss der Hecht zunächst auch einmal bemerken.
 Der Hecht wird aber vorrangig die Uferlinie am Grund absuchen.

 Du schreibst was von Gerüchen, spielt sicher beim Hecht als Jäger mit Auge und Seitenlinie die Hauptrolle.
 Beim Aal wohl viel wichtiger.
 Aber ich gebe Dier Recht, unwichtig ist der Geruch sicher nicht.

 Fischt Du mit dem Wind, werden sich die Gerüche im Oberflächenwasser ausbreiten.
 Fischt Du gegen den Wind, breiten sie sich am Grund oder oberhalb der Sprungschicht aus.
 Wo wird sich der Hecht wohl aufhalten?

 Zusätzlich kann der ganze obere Wasserkörper durch den Wind in Schieflage geraten, so das die Sprungschicht auf der Auflandigen Seite deutlich tiefer liegt.
 Besonders in Sauerstoffarmen Gewässern, oft zu beachten, wo Fische in der Tiefe kaum atmen können.
 Dann hat fast jedes größeres Gewässer noch seine Haupt Windrichtungen.
 Dort gelangt wärmeres Wasser und Sauerstoff auch in tiefere Bereiche, wenn der Wind dort auflandig bläst.
 Dort pustet es auch das Futter und Algen hin.
 Dort würde Ich fischen, aber dort zu fischen ist halt nicht so nett, wie mit Rückenwind zu angeln.

 Aber viel wichtiger wie die Windrichtung ist wohl, zu beobachten wo sich die Futterfische aufhalten.
 Sind dort keine Fische, wird sich auch der ach so standorttreue)) Hecht, auf die Suche nach Ihnen machen.


----------



## steffen1 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

FC nehm ich mitunter auch aber nur in Verbindung mit nicht zu kleinen Kreishaken und nicht zu lange warten. Bisher war der Haken immer im Maulwinkel.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Damit wirst du mit Sicherheit deine Hechte fangen . Ich selber Fische auch nie mit köfi auf Hecht, und in der Regel fange ich mehr wie die mit köfi.



Vermutlich gibt es bei euch auch weniger Angler als 220 an einem See.
 Klingt nach viel Wissen und Erfahrung, das könnte auch ein wichtiger Punkt sein, mehr zu fangen wie andere Angler.

 Vielleicht werden dort bei Luc aber auch Andere so fischen.
 Ist halt eher normales Spinnfischen.
 Es gibt auch weitere super Kunst Köder, die wenn sie richtig eingesetzt werden Fische fangen, wenn die Hechte sie noch nicht kennen.
 Aber dann wird es immer aufwendiger und immer teurer.
 Ein Wettrüsten halt.
 Wobei Erfahrungen und Wissen mindestens so wichtig sind wie Angeltechnik, Angelausrüstung und Köder.

 Ich bleib dabei, fische anders als die Angler bei Euch am See.
 Wenn es mit dem Tipp von R.P geht, dann ist es ja so wie Du wohl am liebsten fischt.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Zitat von *Roter Piranha* 

 
_ Damit wirst du mit Sicherheit deine Hechte fangen . Ich selber Fische auch nie mit köfi auf Hecht, und in der Regel fange ich mehr wie die mit köfi.

An unserem Haussee in Schweden werden auch die meisten Hechte auf Kunstköder beim Schleppen gefangen. 

Die guten, jenseits der Metermarke wurden in den letzten Jahren, aber alle auf Köderfisch gefangen.!!

Sogar auf 30 cm. Bulldawg`s haben beim Schleppen 40-60cm.  Hechte gebissen.
Da ich die aber garnicht haben möchte, fische ich mit Handlangen Rotaugen aber auch mit 30 cm. grossen Brassen auf die Big Mama`s.

Eigentlich ist es wie bei vielem anderen auch:

Klasse vor Masse.

_


----------



## Georg79 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ein toter Fisch im Freiwasser schwebend Meter über dem Grund, ist schon ungewöhnlich oder?
> Den muss der Hecht zunächst auch einmal bemerken.
> Der Hecht wird aber vorrangig die Uferlinie am Grund absuchen.


Sagmal bist du so begriffsstutzig oder tust du nur so???
Toter Köfi am Vorfach heißt Köfi vor dem anködern getötet und so präsentiert, dass er einen lebenden verletzten oder sonstwas Köfi immitiert so jetz gecheckt?
Und der Hecht sucht nicht die Uferlinie am Grund ab, er bewegt sich nur am Grund aufgrund seiner Tarnfarbe. Jagen tut er seine Beute von unten (Grund oder Grundnähe) nach oben (Beute die über Ihm schwimmt und seine Hauptnahrung schwimmt nunmal meist knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche wo sie nach Insekten Jagen.
Ein heftiger Plätscherer an der Wasseroberfläche sind zu 90% von unten nach oben raubende Hechte.
Und jeder erfahrene Hechtjäger mit 40Jahren oder mehr auf dem Buckel wird dir das 1000%ig bestätigen.



> Du schreibst was von Gerüchen, spielt sicher beim Hecht als Jäger mit Auge und Seitenlinie die Hauptrolle.
> Beim Aal wohl viel wichtiger.
> Aber ich gebe Dier Recht, unwichtig ist der Geruch sicher nicht.


Ja richtig ist beim Hecht eher nebensache aber auch der kann Gerüche wahrnehmen!!!
Oder warum reibt MK seine Hechtköfis mit riechenden Heringen oder Makrelen ein?
Warum fange ich an meinem Hausgewässer mit Raubfischspray mehr Hechte als die Spinnfischer?
Warum schneidet jeder erfahrene Raubfischangler seine Köfis die Haut ein?
Was lernt man eigentlich heute noch im Verein oder beim Vorbereitungsseminar?
Und beim Geruch wollte ich nur mitteilen was andere oder viele einfach nicht machen und auch nicht beachten wie du selbst sagst er hat Augen und seine Seitenline fertig, dem Geruchsorgan (auch wenn es nicht so extrem wie beim Aal ausgeprägt ist) wird null beachtung geschenkt. Schenkt man dem aber auch etwas beachtung, kann dies genau der Knackpunkt sein um am stark befischtem Gewässer seinen Erfolg zu verzeichnen.




> Fischt Du mit dem Wind, werden sich die Gerüche im Oberflächenwasser ausbreiten.


Aha nur am Oberflächenwasser ok.... Dann dürfte jeder Feederfischer null und nix fangen und in Fließgewässern erst recht nix fangen.
Woher nimmst du denn diese Weißheit?
Wenn das Gewässer 5m tief ist setze ich meinen Köfi auf 2,5-3 Meter da sinkt der Geruch auch nach unten.



> Fischt Du gegen den Wind, breiten sie sich am Grund oder oberhalb der Sprungschicht aus.


Wenn ich gegen den Wind fische, also die Wellen auf mich gerade zu kommen, dann gehen die Gerüche zum Gewässergrund aber mit dem Wind nur an der Oberfläche.
Was für ein Käse versuchst du denn hier?
1. is das vollkommener Käse
2. glaub ich dass du keine Ahnung hast von was du da redest
3. würde mich mal interessieren wieviele Hechte (oder Raubfische) du eigentlich schon gefangen hast, dann würdest du nämlich nicht so ein Käse von dir geben.



> Wo wird sich der Hecht wohl aufhalten?


Das interessiert niemanden!
Wo geht der Hecht zum jagen hin ist die Frage.



> Aber viel wichtiger wie die Windrichtung ist wohl, zu beobachten wo sich die Futterfische aufhalten.
> Sind dort keine Fische, wird sich auch der ach so standorttreue)) Hecht, auf die Suche nach Ihnen machen.


Mal einer Meinung was ich schon die ganze Zeit sage.

Heute war ich auf Brassenjagt und in der Mittagshitze schießt ein Hecht durch die Wasseroberfläche ca. 3 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, ein riesen Platscher und weg war er.
Dieses sehe ich bei jedem Angeltag und immer kaum weniger als ein paar Meter vom Ufer weg.
Wo jagt der Hecht aktiv?
In Ufernähe
Wo kann man ihn dann aktiv befischen?
In Ufernähe
Und wie kann man ihn aktiv befischen?
Kann man eine ganze Buchserie drüber schreiben, aber eins ist sicher, der der es anders macht als die anderen und dabei nachdenkt und sein Gewässer beobachtet und kennt wird seine Erfolge haben.

Ich wollte hier nur dem Themenverfasser paar Erfahrungen meinerseits und Tipps von bekannten Raubfischjägern mitteilen.
Möchte hier auch nicht streiten und niemanden angreifen, aber das geht mir hier grad alles bischen zu weit und hat mit dem Thema meiner Meinung nach nimmer viel zu tun.

Im Übrigen ich fische weder mit FC noch mit Stahl.
Nur noch Iron Claw Autemic Wire = Geflochtenes Stahlvorfach zum knoten.

Grüße


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Sagmal bist du so begriffsstutzig oder tust du nur so???..........
> ...................Was für ein Käse versuchst du denn hier?
> 1. is das vollkommener Käse
> 2. glaub ich dass du keine Ahnung hast von was du da redest
> ...



 Ruhig Georg, ganz ruhig, wir müssen nicht einer Meinung sein.
 Ich halte mich nicht für begriffsstutzig, wenn ich Deiner Meinung nicht folgen mag.
 Ich denke sie ist eher angelesen, klingt alles so theoretisch und so übernommen. 

Ein Forum lebt von der Diskussion, andere Ansichten sollten für alle erfreulich spanend bleiben. 
 Die Gewässer und Fangtechniken sind verschieden.
 Die Gedankengänge dahinter oft noch mehr.


 Ich bin kein Perfektionist, alles muss für mich immer möglichst auch einfach gehen.
 Ich muss also die Fische finden, weil ich nicht so gut angeln kann..#d
 Ich angel halt seit meiner Kindheit, also so ungefähr  35 Jahre +X Jahre als Kind..
 Ach wenn ich heute kaum noch auf Hecht fische, meine ich doch ein wenig Erfahrung zu haben.
 Das sollten mir einige Hundert Hechte beigebracht haben.
 Dann gab es noch Rapfen, Zander, Welse, Meerforellen, Quappen, Barsche und etliche Aale, bei den Raubfischen.
 Einige waren auch gar nicht so ganz klein.|rolleyes


 Eine Erfahrung war, das wir Hechte nachts (besonders kurz vor Sonnenaufgang) regelmäßig als Beifang beim Zander/Raubaal-Angeln fingen.  Wir angelten mit toten Köfis auf Grund in einen tieferen  Baggersee.
 (Seitenhieb, mir wenigstens brachten Lockstoffe, eingeschnittene Köfis, keinen besseren Erfolg, auch Makrele, Hering und Stint werde ich wohl nicht wieder verwenden)

 Auch sonst brachten diese Aalköder  immer auch mal Hechte.
 Ein Kumpel hat dann so auch erfolgreich gezielt auf Hechte gefischt, das ging oft ebenso gut, wie der lebende Köfi.
 Wir waren verwundert, schon weil man uns ja immer sagte das lebende Köfis für Hecht gebraucht werden.

 Der Hecht sucht eben auch gezielt den Grund ab, da findet er Krebse, Aale, Steinbeißer, Kaulis, ruhende Fische  und hin und wieder wohl auch mal einen toten Fisch.
 Es ist also nicht immer so, das er dort lediglich lauert um von unten, aus dem toten Winkel die Beute oberhalb zu erjagen.
 Der jagt  auch nach unten, nur wird Er dann wahrgenommen.

 Ich sehe im Übrigen nur noch selten Hechte an der Oberfläche jagen.
 Schon bei 80 cm Tiefe sieht man sie oft nur, wenn sie Oberflächenfische jagen.
 Die Plattscher an der Oberfläche, die ich oft sehe sind oft Rapfen.


----------



## Rhxnxr (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Luc2015 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin seit etwa 2 Jahren in einem Angelverein und habe seit April meinen Angelschein. Bei uns im Verein fischt fast JEDER #q mit Lebendköder. Der Grund dafür ist, dass unser See stark befischt ist (was bei 220 Mitgliedern kein Wunder ist) und diese köder sind sehr fängig im gegensatz zu kunstködern. Jedoch bin ich kein Fan davon, da mir die Köder echt Leid tun sie lebendig an den haken zu tun und weil es illegal ist. Mein Problem ist, dass ich gerne mal einen Maßigen hecht fangen möchte, dies ohne diese "lebendköder".



Warum holst du nicht einfach die Bul.. ähh Polizei sobald da jemand mit lebendigem Köfi angelt ?
Vereinskollegen hin oder her, mir wäre das shietegal.
Mach das ein paar Mal, und der Angeldruck wird gewaltig sinken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Top-Tipp - sofern die Umzugskartons gen Australien schon gepackt sind.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Warum holst du nicht einfach die Bul.. ähh Polizei sobald da jemand mit lebendigem Köfi angelt ?
> Vereinskollegen hin oder her, mir wäre das shietegal.
> Mach das ein paar Mal, und der Angeldruck wird gewaltig sinken.



Wenns dumm läuft,sinkt der Angeldruck dann im Folgejahr um genau um einen Angler[emoji57]


----------



## Luc2015 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Warum holst du nicht einfach die Bul.. ähh Polizei sobald da jemand mit lebendigem Köfi angelt ?
> Vereinskollegen hin oder her, mir wäre das shietegal.
> Mach das ein paar Mal, und der Angeldruck wird gewaltig sinken.



Meine Freunde verrate ich zu 100% nicht! Auch wenns nicht richtig ist was sie machen ist es immernoch deren entscheidung wo ich mich nicht einmischen möchte und mein eigenes Ding durchziehe. Wenn ich es machen würde, würde ich mir einen verdammt schlechten ruf im verein machen und vermute sie würden mich rauswerfen. Also zieh ich lieber mein eigenes ding durch


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Coole Einstellung #6#6#6#6 Angeln und angeln lassen! 

Anzeigekriege (schon gar keine angler-internen) und Gestresse braucht echt kein Mensch.

Gegenseitig-Vertragen und ne friedlich-freundliche Stimmung am Wasser sind da 300000-mal mehr wert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Warum holst du nicht einfach die Bul.. ähh Polizei sobald da jemand mit lebendigem Köfi angelt ?
> Vereinskollegen hin oder her, mir wäre das shietegal.
> Mach das ein paar Mal, und der Angeldruck wird gewaltig sinken.


 
Das Letzte, was Vereine wollen/brauchen, sind Denunzianten. Und deshalb legt man diesen nahe, den Verein schnell freiwillig zu verlassen. |wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

@Luc
Vor so einer Einstellung ziehe ich meinen Hut[emoji106]


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo Luc2015,

Anzeigen im eigenen Verein geht gar nicht, ausser es wäre wirklich was Kriminelles. Da ist aber noch etwas Anderes; ich weiss nicht wie das in dem Bundesland wo Du herkommst mit dem lebenden Köderfisch geregelt ist. Bei uns in Bayern ist er ausnahmslos verboten. Wird man z.B. von einem überdrehten Tierschützer deswegen angezeigt und man würde wegen Tierquälerei verurteilt werden, wäre der Fischereischein mit ziemlicher Sicherheit weg und das wäre ein hoher Preis für einen vermeintlichen Vorteil.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Robbyk2 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hi,

 nach dieser Flut an Tipps und Tricks gebe ich dir mal einen Rat, den du leicht befolgen kannst und der meiner Meinung nach am wichtigsten ist.

 Viel Fisch fängt nicht derjenige, der die beste Ausrüstung oder die außergewöhnlichste Angeltechnik benutzt.
 Viel Fisch fängt derjenige, der oft am Wasser ist und das Gewässer kennt.

 Das Gewässer gut zu kennen ist der größte Vorteil den du haben kannst.
 Kennst du erst mal das Gewässer, dann musst du nur noch oft zum fischen gehen und dann klappt es auch mit deinem Hecht. 

 Wenn du das Gewässer noch nicht kennst, bleibt dir nur eins .... geh oft los, lote evtl. ein paar Stellen aus.

 Ob du jetzt nen Toten Köfi an Pose oder auf Grund legst, ob du Wobbler, Blinker, Gummifische oder sonst was benutzt. 
 Alles nicht so ausschlaggebend wie Gewässerkunde und Zeit am Wasser.

 Gruß
 Robbyk2


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Robbyk2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach dieser Flut an Tipps und Tricks gebe ich dir mal einen Rat, den du leicht befolgen kannst...
> Ob du jetzt nen Toten Köfi an Pose oder auf Grund legst, ob du Wobbler, Blinker, Gummifische oder sonst was benutzt.
> ...


 
 Ja stimmt ,
  aber beides lässt sich auch kombinieren.
Hier ist noch mal ein Link, der die Platzwahl aus meiner Sicht gut begründet.http://blog.angeln.de/zielfische/ra...esten-tipps-zum-angeln-auf-hechte-im-see-neu/

 Ein letzter Tipp, halte keine Aussage von Anglern für richtig die Du nicht überprüft hast.
 Auch das Eigene Wissen, sollte man immer auch kritisch betrachten.


----------



## Rhxnxr (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Luc2015 schrieb:


> Meine Freunde verrate ich zu 100% nicht! Auch wenns nicht richtig ist was sie machen ist es immernoch deren entscheidung wo ich mich nicht einmischen möchte und mein eigenes Ding durchziehe. Wenn ich es machen würde, würde ich mir einen verdammt schlechten ruf im verein machen und vermute sie würden mich rauswerfen. Also zieh ich lieber mein eigenes ding durch



Sorry, aber einerseits jammern über die Tierquäler und auf der andern Seite immer die Augen zudrücken, ist Heuchelei.

Geschichten wie der lebende Köderfisch sind zu Recht verboten und haben der gesamten Anglerschaft schon genug geschadet.
Auf einen Verein, der mich wegen Vorgehens gegen solche Typen rausschmeissen sollte, kann ich auch gut verzichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Geschichten wie der lebende Köderfisch sind zu Recht verboten


Stimmt doch gar nicht, siehe oben.

Ausnahmen und Möglichkeiten in verschiedenen Landesfischereigesetzen geregelt.
In anderen Ländern wie der große weite Rest ums kleine Dummmichel-Deutschland herum ist es auch weithin nicht verboten.
Wir haben nur heute verbreitet alternative Möglichkeiten, das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ich weiß nicht ob der Tipp schon gegeben wurde:

Was sehr gut funktioniert wenn viel gefischt wird ist, ich nenn es mal semi-aktives Fischen. Nimm eine kleine schlanke Pose. Muss nicht viel tragen, teilweise reichen 2g. Nicht diese alten Hechtkorken.
Feines Stahlvorfach mit 2 kleinen Drillingen, z.b. 6 oder 8. Blei brauchst du keins. Einfach einen toten Köfi (Die Schwimmblase nicht! zerstochen) mit den Drillingen einhängen. Unter einen Unterstand (z.b. Überhängender Baum, Gebüsch, Seerosenfeld, etc) schlenzen und kurz warten. Dann alle Naselang, so ca. 2-3 Minuten mal nen "Kurbelumdrehung" machen.
Durch die noch intakte Schwimmblase taumelt der Köfi bei jeder Einholbewegung langsam Richtung Grund. Der Schwimmer dient nur dazu dir den biss anzuzeigen, ansonsten is er "nutzlos".
Das taumeln macht grad jetzt jeden Hecht geil.
Außerdem kannst du mit der Methode auch aktiv Strecke machen. Wenn nach rund 2 Würfen an einer Stelle kein biss kam, steht keiner da, dann auf zur nächsten Stelle.
Beim biss nur kurz warten, also so ca. 10-15 Sekunden, du hast ja 2 Drillinge


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern wie der große weite Rest ums kleine Dummmichel-Deutschland herum ist es auch weithin nicht verboten.
> .



Wieso Dummmichel-Deutschland? Wegen der Einschränkung des lebenden Köderfisches? Ich empfinde das als wohltuend fortschrittlich. Wenn ich mir angucke wie in anderen Staaten die das erlauben Haustiere behandelt werden (einfach mal "jagdhunde spanien" googlen) bin ich froh in Deutschland zu leben und empfinde es als sinnvollen auswuchs der angeblichen Regelmentierungswut. 

Und wer trotz unbestritten fängiger Alternativen ein Tier quält weil er den Hals nicht voll bekommt schadet letztendlich uns allen mindestens so sehr wie der berüchtigte Fleischmacher/Kochtopfangler


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Das Nordlicht hat völlig Recht.

und wenn wir schon dabei sind könnten wir auch mal wieder ein paar hexen verbennen, Dieben die Hand abhacken oder Frauen steinigen....#q


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Wenn sie mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln?


----------



## Rhxnxr (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Bzgl. Angeln gibt es kaum etwas, das härter bestraft werden kann als angeln mit dem leb. Köfi.

"Das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unstreitig in aller Regel  verboten und ist als Tierquälerei gem. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG strafbar  (vgl. LG Mainz vom 07.10.1985, Az. 11 Js 2259/85 7 Ns = MDR 88, 1080; AG  Hannover vom 29.10.2007, Az. 204 Ds 1252 Js 7381/07 (42/07) = NuR 08,  445-446). Es droht Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren."

Wer es weiter verharmlosen möchte, der kann das gerne tun. #d


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Mir wird schlecht, vor lauter moralischer Instanz!
Zum Denunzianten hat Hoffmann von Fallersleben ja schon alles gesagt.
Wie schon Nordlichtangler schrieb, wird weltweit mit lebenden Köfis geangelt und nur hierzulande und in einigen wenigen anderen Ländern, diese Praktik geschmäht!

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ähnlich wie Pressefreiheit, Demokratie und Menschenrechte?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Ähnlich wie Pressefreiheit, Demokratie und Menschenrechte?



Du hast das "heilige Tierschutzgesetz" vergessen, auf das sich ja auch dein Kollege bezieht!

Jürgen


----------



## Rhxnxr (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir wird schlecht, vor lauter moralischer Instanz!
> Zum Denunzianten hat Hoffmann von Fallersleben ja schon alles gesagt.
> Wie schon Nordlichtangler schrieb, wird weltweit mit lebenden Köfis geangelt und nur hierzulande und in einigen wenigen anderen Ländern, diese Praktik geschmäht!
> 
> Jürgen



Mal im Ernst, wer einen lebenden Köderfisch braucht um einen Raubfisch zu fangen, der hat doch einfach nix drauf, oder ?

 Und um zu erkennen, das es für einen Fisch mit einem Haken in der Nase oder im Rücken, eine Quälerei ist stundenlang im kreis zu schwimmen, dafür brauchts eigentlich nur etwas gesunden Menschenverstand...

Wenn das Menschen in Afrika, Asien oder sonstwo machen, dann gehts meist um den Nahrungserwerb. In Deutschland gilt Angeln als Hobby und (ob berechtigt oder nicht) als Sport.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Bzgl. Angeln gibt es kaum etwas, das härter bestraft werden kann als angeln mit dem leb. Köfi.
> 
> "Das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unstreitig in aller Regel  verboten und ist als Tierquälerei gem. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG strafbar  (vgl. LG Mainz vom 07.10.1985, Az. 11 Js 2259/85 7 Ns = MDR 88, 1080; AG  Hannover vom 29.10.2007, Az. 204 Ds 1252 Js 7381/07 (42/07) = NuR 08,  445-446). Es droht Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren."
> 
> Wer es weiter verharmlosen möchte, der kann das gerne tun. #d


Alles nicht so einfach in Bürokrateutonien mit den vielen Gutmenschen und den sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden Besserangelfischern..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist nicht grundsätzlich verboten in Deutschland.
> 
> In Baden-Württemberg ist der lebende Köfi z. B. im Gesetz/Verordnung drin, wann der eingesetzt werden darf und wie er angeködert werden muss (sicher, mit Nasen- oder Rückenköderung)..
> 
> Also nicht immer so pauschal Falsches behaupten...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Mal im Ernst, wer einen lebenden Köderfisch braucht um einen Raubfisch zu fangen, der hat doch einfach nix drauf, oder ?



Mal im Ernst, ich will mich mit Menschen deines Schlages gar nicht auseinandersetzen, denn wie du gestrickt bist, hast du ja schon mehr als deutlich erläutert!

Zudem ist das hier OT und ich will keine weiteren Verwarnpunkte, für ein unnötiges und in deinem Fall, sinnloses Geplänkel!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zudem ist das hier OT und ich will keine weiteren Verwarnpunkte,
> 
> Jürgen


Dafür (persönliche Anmache)  war eigentlich schon wieder einer fällig, für den oben stehenden Satz, der eine zwar erzwungene, aber immerhin, Einsicht in unser Verwarnsystem signalisiert, gerade nochmal millimeterdünn dran vorbei geschrammt........

Vergiss es aber nicht wieder................................


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wer einen lebenden Köderfisch braucht um einen Raubfisch zu fangen, der hat doch einfach nix drauf, oder ?
> 
> Und um zu erkennen, das es für einen Fisch mit einem Haken in der Nase oder im Rücken, eine Quälerei ist stundenlang im kreis zu schwimmen, dafür brauchts eigentlich nur etwas gesunden Menschenverstand...
> 
> Wenn das Menschen in Afrika, Asien oder sonstwo machen, dann gehts meist um den Nahrungserwerb. In Deutschland gilt Angeln als Hobby und (ob berechtigt oder nicht) als Sport.


Für dein Problem gibt's bei mir einen einfachen Begriff: "Luxusproblem."
Könnte ich mich drüber amüsieren, wie über Veganer, die statt der Regel: "Die Dosis macht das Gift", sich seltsam ernähren und als Eiweißquellen nur noch Allergene zu sich nehmen(Glutene  & Gliadine in Form von Seitan, Tofu, Weizengluten ...usw. konsumieren)


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Bzgl. Angeln gibt es kaum etwas, das härter bestraft werden kann als angeln mit dem leb. Köfi.
> 
> "Das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unstreitig in aller Regel verboten und ist als Tierquälerei gem. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG strafbar (vgl. LG Mainz vom 07.10.1985, Az. 11 Js 2259/85 7 Ns = MDR 88, 1080; AG Hannover vom 29.10.2007, Az. 204 Ds 1252 Js 7381/07 (42/07) = NuR 08, 445-446). Es droht Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren."
> 
> Wer es weiter verharmlosen möchte, der kann das gerne tun. #d


 
 Oh, da fällt mir etwas Schlimmeres ein.
 Kein Zugang mehr zum Angeln zu haben, wenn die Gemeinschaft meint das man da nicht reinpasse.

 Verboten sind weiter teilweise: Campingähnliche Zustände, fangreifer Besatz, Wettfischen, Hältern, sinnloses Angeln=C&R, das 2.Bier vor der Auto oder Bootsfahrt, Lagerfeuer, falscher Besatz oder zu viele Angler, durchfahren von Durchfahrt verboten oder Landwirtschaft frei durch  
 Angler,... und immer mehr.....
 Lasst uns alle  beginnen Steine zu Werfen....


 Aber so etwas wie das Verbot lebender Köfis bringt auch Vorteile,....für die Angelgerätehändler und eben für die Köfis selbst.
 So etwas ist eine rein moralische Frage, in einem Land wo Flüsse eher als Ableiter und Wasserstraßen betrachtet werden und viele Arten Ausstarben weil Ihr Erhalt unwichtig erschien und auch immer noch erscheint.
 Tierschutz ist eine Religion weil man glaubt er sei wichtig, da braucht man auch keine Sachargumente vorbringen um etwas zu beweisen, es ist halt eine Glaubensfrage.
 Naturschutz wäre eine Sache der Vernunft, um uns die Möglichkeiten der Natur zu erhalten.
 Aber es ist viel leichter zu glauben, als vernünftig zu handeln.

 Teilweise kenne ich heute Gewässer wo der lebende Köfi und auch Spinnfischen verboten ist.
 Auch so etwa gibt es..

 Ich würde es auch so sehen, das der lebende köfi ganz etwas Schlimmes ist, wenn ich denn Tierschützer wäre.
 Ich bin kein Tierschützer, aber ich versuche Achtung vor dem Leben zu haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wer einen lebenden Köderfisch braucht um einen Raubfisch zu fangen, der hat doch einfach nix drauf, oder ?
> .



 Ich will mal erwidern, wer mit Kunstködern das Gewässer absucht, wir auch mal Zufällig einen Fisch finden.
 Vielleicht überrascht er auch mal einen der Vorsichtigen Alten Hasen.
 Ein Ansitzangler sollte sich bei der Platzwahl mehr Gedanken machen.
Dann hat er dort vielleicht einzelne Fische, die er nur noch austricksen muss.
 Wenn die sich durch Ihn bedroht fühlen Weil sie Lunte richen, wird er nie wissen, wo sein Fehler war.
 War es der falsche Platz?
 Waren dort Fische? 
 Hat Er etwas falsch gemacht, was er verbessern kann?
 Er sollte also mehr von dem Gewässer verstehen, sich leiser verhalten, und viel feiner fischen.
 Vor allem sollte er überzeugt sein von dem was Er macht.

 Ein Spinnfischer macht halt Strecke, entweder war es der falsche Köder, oder die bissen nicht.

 Nicht ohne Grund, fangen viele Anfänger ja bald mit dem Spinnfischen an.
 Ist wie beim typischen Karpfen oder Aalangeln mit dem Selbstanschlagen der Beute, in den Grundzügen zunächst einmal etwas für echte Anfänger.

 Oder umgekehrt, es gibt unter Köfi-Anglern und Spinnfischern wahre Experten, die viel mehr beachten als viele Mitbekommen.
 Nicht selten, können sie dann gar wieder beides., weil beide Techniken ja auch Vorteile haben.
 Z.B um ein unbekanntes Gewässer zu nächst einmal kennen zu lernen, ist Spinnfischen sicher besser.
 Wer sich selbst sein Können beweisen will, wird sich eher einzelne Stellen oder Standfische vornehmen.
 Wer einfach nur Menge fangen will, wird eher Gewässer suchen wo er Strecke machen kann.
 Dann kann er z.B auch ein Boot nutzen.

 Nein nix drauf (als Wortspiel|supergri),
 haben Leute die meinen für so etwas nichts drauf haben zu müssen.
 Die glauben dann wohl auch es wäre egal ob man Kauli, Laube, Gründling, Rotfeder, Rotauge, oder sonst was verwendet.
 In etwa so egal, als wenn man alle Spinnfischköder verallgemeinern würde.


----------



## Hecht32 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Seit dem der lebende Köfi verboten wurde, fischen wir mit dem toten. Ich konnte keinen unterschied in der Fangstatistik erkennen. (Persönlich wäre mir aber der Lebende lieber, vor allem auf Waller, bin halt kein Tierschützer!)
Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort fängt aber auch der tote super. 
Ich weis natürlich nicht, wie groß euer See ist. Wenn ihr aber vom Boot aus fischen könnt, anscheinend groß genug für 220 Leute. 

Erzwinge nichts, nimm mindestens 20 cm Köfi, fische in der richtigen Tiefe, früh Morgens oder Abends!
Schneidertage gehören dazu. Der lebende Köfi ist nicht schuld an deiner Situation!


----------



## Rhxnxr (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

"Äpfel mit Birnen" Vergleiche, Sarkasmus bis hin zum Zynismus, mehr kommt nicht rüber Jungs.

@kaulbarschspezi: keine Ahnung wie du nun auf C&R kommst, dein Geheimnis.

@Sensitivfischer: Ich bin weder Veganer, Tierschützer oder ähnliches. Im Gegenteil, ich geh sogar auf die Jagd. Und auch da (wer hätte das gedacht) halte ich mich an Vorgaben und Gesetze .
Ich esse in der Saison jede Woche selbst gefangenen Fisch und auch gerne mal Wild.

Last but not least @ Thomas:
Diese, nennen wir es mal Notregel, für den Fall des Riesenraubfisches der alles auffrisst und "nur mit dem lebenden Köfi gefangen werden kann", gibts auch hier in Bayern.
Nur, wie oft wird die Genehmigung dafür erteilt ? 
Ich schätze mal die Anzeigen gegen Leute die mit leb. Köfi gefischt haben sind da deutlich in der Überzahl.

Hier fragt ein Jungangler nach Angelmethoden für den Hechtfang, da finde ich es fahrlässig wenn man etwas, das ihn richtig in die Ka..e reiten kann, so verharmlost.

Just my 2 cts


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Diese, nennen wir es mal Notregel, für den Fall des Riesenraubfisches der alles auffrisst und "nur mit dem lebenden Köfi gefangen werden kann", gibts auch hier in Bayern.
> Nur, wie oft wird die Genehmigung dafür erteilt ?


Du brauchst in B-W keine Genehmigung, laut Gesetz/Verordnung grundsätzlich erlaubt, sofern ein (nicht näher definierter ) sinnvoller Grund nach TSG vorliegt  (Verwertung/Hege sind da ja schon sicher durch) ..

Bei Flüssen mit z. B. Entnahmepflichtpflicht für Waller wird eine Verurteilung im Falle einer Anzeige wg. Lebendköfi in B-W also mehr als schwierig werden..

Mich stören einfach nur immer die pauschalen Aussagen was alles verboten wäre, obwohls nachweisbar (Gesetze/Verordnungen) NICHT stimmt...

Habt ihr die Gesetze nicht gelernt bei eurer Prüfung?

Nur Verbote??


----------



## Paddiii94 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Bin ganz Rhöner seiner Meinung. Mehr muss man dazu eigt. nichts mehr sagen. Empfinde es übrigens mehr als frech hier darüber zu diskutieren ob der Verbot für lebende Köderfische berechtigt ist oder nicht. Ganz einfach es gibt nicht umsonst Regeln und Gesetzte. Es ist zurecht verboten.


----------



## pike-81 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Lebendköder und Spinnfischen kann man nicht vergleichen. 
Und Ansitz geht auch ohne lebende Fische. 
Wo ist eigentlich der gute Nordbeck?
Der hatte doch eine ansehnliche Fangstrecke mit toten Köderfischen. 
Petri


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Hier fragt ein Jungangler nach Angelmethoden für den Hechtfang, da finde ich es fahrlässig wenn man etwas, das ihn richtig in die Ka..e reiten kann, so verharmlost.


 Es hat am Anfang jeder Schreiber respektiert, das er den lebenden Köfi nicht verwenden möchte.
Wäre ja auch noch schöner, jemanden der sich richtig verhalten möchte, von so etwas abbringen zu wollen.

 Es hat meine ich auch später keiner Versucht Ihn zum Fischen mit L.K zu bringen.

 Kritik gab es an dem Versuch Ihn fast anstiften zu wollen andere Angler anzuzeigen die das halt machen.
So etwas gegenüber einem Jugendlichen ist gemein, ein Jugendlicher kann die Folgen kaum einschätzen.

 Kritik gab es ferner, an der dargestellten Tatsache das L.K etwas ganz Schlimmes sein, was überall verboten sei.
 Es war diese toleranzlose Propaganda gegen das Angeln mit L.K, was viele Schreiber aufbrachte.:m
 Wir sind Angler, bei Gott keine moralischen Tierschützer.

 Lob gab es mehrfach für die Einstellung des Jugendlichen, sich korrekt zu verhalten und zwar aus eigener Überzeugung und nicht unbedingt nur, weil es Ihm verboten erscheint, trotzdem aber auch tolerant zu sein.
 Bleib so weise|wavey:.


----------



## Rhxnxr (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du brauchst in B-W keine Genehmigung, laut Gesetz/Verordnung grundsätzlich erlaubt, sofern ein (nicht näher definierter ) sinnvoller Grund nach TSG vorliegt  (Verwertung/Hege sind da ja schon sicher durch) ..
> 
> 
> Mich stören einfach nur immer die pauschalen Aussagen was alles verboten wäre, obwohls nachweisbar (Gesetze/Verordnungen) NICHT stimmt...
> ...



Alles Roger, aufgenommen, kapiert und abgespeichert.

Nuja, in Bayern hat man eben genug damit zu tun die Verbote zu lernen .
Die sind aber klar und deutlich.    Auszug aus der bayr. Ausführungsverordnung:

Verboten ist   1. das Fischen unter Verwendung von
    a) Sprengstoffen, Giften, Schusswaffen,  Abzugseisen, Schlingen, Reißangeln, freitreibenden Angeln, Netzfallen,  Fischgabeln (insbesondere Harpunen, Gern), Speeren und groben  Werkzeugen,
b) Betäubungsmitteln und Lichtquellen,
   2. das Anlegen neuer Aalfänge (ortsgebundene Selbstfänge) und das Einbringen zusätzlicher Aalschocker und Aalhamen,
3. das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Auch wenns manche nicht glauben:
Bayern ist nun mal nicht der Nabel der Welt.
;--))))))))))))))))))


Es gibt in Deutschland 16 Landesfischereigesetze, jeweils dazu ne Verordnung, dazu Regeln von Verbänden, Vereinen und Bewirtschaftern....

Immer auch ein bisschen über den eigenen lokalen/regionalen Tellerrand gucken - weitet den Horizont.............


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

irgendwie gut, dass es den Weißwurstäquator gibt


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenns manche nicht glauben:
> Bayern ist nun mal nicht der Nabel der Welt.



Quelle? 
Da ist doch schon wieder Alkohol im Spiel?! [emoji16]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenns manche nicht glauben:
> Bayern ist nun mal nicht der Nabel der Welt.


Anglerisch zumindest eher malso der Vorraum zum Höllenpfuhl, verglichen mit anderen (EU-,Bundes-) Ländern was Gewässersituation und Fischvorkommen betrifft. Verbauung von Gewässern nur ein Punkt, der horrible genug ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Anglerisch zumindest eher malso der Vorraum zum Höllenpfuhl, verglichen mit anderen (EU-,Bundes-) Ländern was Gewässersituation und Fischvorkommen betrifft. Verbauung von Gewässern nur ein Punkt, der horrible genug ist.


 
Hast du schon mal in Bayern geangelt? Ich würde z.B. hinsichtlich Gewässerqualität und Fangergebnissen in Mittelfranken nie mit meiner alten Heimat (Lausitz) tauschen wollen. Und dabei fische ich derzeit nur an meinen Vereinsgewässern und lasse die Verbandsgewässer (RMD-Kanal, Fränkische Seenplatte etc.) außen vor.


----------



## Georg79 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

@Bernd2000
Zuerst mal möchte ich mich in aller aufrichtigster Form bei dir entschuldigen, dass ich dich hier so plump und dumm angemacht habe.
In meinem Alter sollte man sich eigentlich gezügelter verhalten.
Gewisse Umstände lassen aber selten auch mal meinen Aggressionen freien Lauf.
Sorry dafür ganz ehrlich.

Wer in Bayern Fischt, der hat leider nicht allzu große Zeit und meistens auch nicht die Lust dazu über den Tellerrand hinaus zuschauen.
Bayern ist vom Rest der Bundesländer das wohl schwierigste und undurchsichtigste von allen Bundesländern in Deutschland.
In Bayern hat man nicht nur Fischereigesetz und deren Verordnungen das eindeutig ist.
Hinzu kommen die der Fischereiberechtigen zusätzlichen Verschärfungen von z.b.:
Schonmaß
Schonzeit
Mindestmaß
Maximum maß
Maximum täglich gefangener Fische / Edelfische
Köderverbote
Was ja eigentlich alles noch im Rahmen ist und auch bei guten Erlaubnisscheinen auf der Rückseite steht.

Und dann muss man in Bayern noch beachten:
Naturschutzgesetz
Vogelschutzgesetz
Gewässerschutzverordnung
usw.
Gibt es in anderen Bundesländern sicher auch aber nicht annähernd so streng und drastisch wie in Bayern.
Nicht umsonst sagt man dass alles was wo anders erlaubt ist, ist in Bayern verboten und zwar strengstens und unter härtester Bestrafung.
Es gibt da sicher noch mehr, was ich nichtmal annähernd kenne.

Was aber zum einen auch gut so ist, denn meinen Recherchen nach ist Bayern das am besten geignetste Bundesland zum Fischen. Allein schon die Fischbestände sind zu 80% absolut Bombastisch.
Z.b. das Wiederansiedlungsprogramm des Huchen mit dem erhöhten Schonmaß von 90cm und das generelle Fischereiverbot während der Haubtfangzeit des Huchen.
Da freut man sich dann doch gleich dreifach, wenn man dann doch mal einen erwischt.

Das Tierschutzgesetz ist eigentlich verbindlich für ganz Deutschland.
§1 Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. *Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen*.
Dieses Gesetz gilt nicht nur für Bayern, sondern für ganz Deutschland.
Zur Ausübung des Sportfischfangs, Hobbyfischerei oder wie man es auch nennen mag ist es für mich kein vernünftiger Grund einem Köfi lebend Das Vorfach durchzufädeln nur um seine evtl. Chancen auf den Raubfischfang zu erhöhen.

Und soweit ich weiß, darf eine Behörde ein Gesetz nicht mildern, lediglich verschärfen.

Bin aber auch kein Rechtsanwalt und lasse mich hier gern Aufklären (auch wenn ich schon Volljährig bin|kopfkrat)

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## oberfranke (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Was aber zum einen auch gut so ist, denn meinen Recherchen nach ist  Bayern das am besten geignetste Bundesland zum Fischen. Allein schon die  Fischbestände sind zu 80% absolut Bombastisch.
> Z.b. das Wiederansiedlungsprogramm des Huchen mit dem erhöhten Schonmaß  von 90cm und das generelle Fischereiverbot während der Haubtfangzeit des  Huchen.
> Da freut man sich dann doch gleich dreifach, wenn man dann doch mal einen erwischt.
> 
> ...




@georg79
Genau so ist es!!


----------



## oberfranke (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du brauchst in B-W keine Genehmigung, laut Gesetz/Verordnung grundsätzlich erlaubt, sofern ein (nicht näher definierter ) sinnvoller Grund nach TSG vorliegt  (Verwertung/Hege sind da ja schon sicher durch) ..
> 
> Bei Flüssen mit z. B. Entnahmepflichtpflicht für Waller wird eine Verurteilung im Falle einer Anzeige wg. Lebendköfi in B-W also mehr als schwierig werden..
> 
> ...



Also ich habe sogar lesen gelernt. 

Das Angeln mit  lebenden Köderfisch ist grundsätzlich untersagt.
So stehts nun mal geschrieben- Ausnahme hierzu müssen begründet werden und zwar so dass das Tierschutzgesetz §§1 und 17 nicht mehr greift. Wenn überhaupt wird es wohl nur schwer möglich sein. Da ja genügend Raubfische auch ohne Einsatz des lebenden Köderfisches gefangen werden.

Eine Begründung wie sie im ersten Post hier angeführt wurde. ".... bei uns machen das alle so ...." reicht mit  größer Sicherheit nicht aus.  
Klar, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter- wenn ein Kläger auftritt fällt man damit beim Richter wohl durch.

Auszug aus dem Landesrecht Baden Württenberg
*§ 3*

* Fischerei mit Angeln*



*(3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist  unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17  des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein  vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische  zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden;  sie sind sicher zu befestigen.*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Wäre es grundsätzlich(!) verboten,gäbe es keine Ausnahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Eben - und es ist übrigens laut CErodnung/Text ganz genau die gleiche Voraussetzung wie beim Angeln selber:
Ein vernünftiger Grund..

Denn der erlaubt eben "Tierquälen", obs das Angen/der Angelvorgang selber oder der lebende Köfi ist.

Also sicher anerkannt Hege/Verwertung - weitere müsste man noch durchsetzen..

Manche merken gar nicht, wie dünne die Luft ist mit den moralisch/ethisch sich höherstehend dünkenden Besserangelfischern..

Denn wer mit solchen Argumenten gegen lebenden Köfi argumentiert, argumentiert auch gegen das Angeln als solches..


----------



## NedRise (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Paddiii94 schrieb:


> Bin ganz Rhöner seiner Meinung. Mehr muss man dazu eigt. nichts mehr sagen. Empfinde es übrigens mehr als frech hier darüber zu diskutieren ob der Verbot für lebende Köderfische berechtigt ist oder nicht. Ganz einfach es gibt nicht umsonst Regeln und Gesetzte. Es ist zurecht verboten.



Naja, da machst Du es dir bisschen einfach, Gesetze kann man durchaus hinterfragen und ändern. Es gab schon eine menge Gesetze die nach heutiger Sicht selbst einen Strafbestand darstellen.

Der lebende Köfi ist dem Zeitgeist zum Opfer gefallen, weiter nichts. Ich angele gerne mit Köfi im Winter allerdings mit einem totem. 

Manchmal wünsche ich einigen Moralisten das die lieben Antiangler endlich mal mitkriegen wie viele Gummifische voller Weichmacher, so beim Spinnangeln versenkt werden, damit Sie merken das wir alle in einem Boot sitzen.

Aber keine Sorge das kommt noch, das mit dem mitkriegen, nicht das mit dem merken.


----------



## NedRise (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Und um zu erkennen, das es für einen Fisch mit einem Haken in der Nase oder im Rücken, eine Quälerei ist stundenlang im kreis zu schwimmen, dafür brauchts eigentlich nur etwas gesunden Menschenverstand...



Könnte so auch im Peta Forum stehen..#c


----------



## Lajos1 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar absolut für das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches, denn man braucht ihn nicht um Raubfische zu fangen; jedoch
"grundsätzlich" bedeutet eben "mit Ausnahmen".
Früher als der lebende Köderfisch Usus war wurden deutlich weniger Hechte gefangen als heutzutage.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin zwar absolut für das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches, denn man braucht ihn nicht um Raubfische zu fangen; jedoch
> "grundsätzlich" bedeutet eben "mit Ausnahmen".
> ...


 
 gibt's für letzteres Ne Statistik?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

und heute hat sich geräte+ködertechnisch einiges exorbitant getan, was selbst Anfängern Erfolge zukommen läßt, die vor 40 Jahren vlt. mal als Fama von sowas "grünen Krokodilfisch" gehört haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo 996,

eine Statistik dazu kenne ich nicht. Es sind meine Erfahrungswerte und die aus meinem Bekanntenkreis aus 55jähriger Angelei. Ich selbst fischte ja früher auch gelegentlich mit dem lebenden Köderfisch (so um 1985 wurde er dann verboten, zumindest in Bayern) und auch mit der Spinnangel.
Heute gehe ich ab und zu auf Hecht nur noch mit der Spinnangel.
Früher ( vor 30 - 50 Jahren waren für einen Normalangler 10 Hechte im Jahr ganz gut) heute sind, wohlgemerkt bei gelegentlichen Hechtangeln 20 kein Problem. Mein Sohn ist ausgesprochener Hechtspezialist; weniger als 150 in der Saison sind eigentlich schwach. Alles mit Kunstköder. Diese Anzahl wäre vor ca. 40 Jahren jenseits aller Vorstellungen gewesen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg79 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> *(3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist  unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17  des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein  vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische  zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden;  sie sind sicher zu befestigen.*



Wo lernt man Paragrafendeutsch?
Als Vorgesetzter beim Bund... Kram ich jetz mal hoch und zerpflücke diesen Auszug:
*



			(3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist  unzulässig,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Unzulässig = verboten, ist nicht, darf man nicht, gar nie nicht

*



			soweit es den §§ 1 und 17  des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Schau mer mal §1 an:
_Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.insbesondere wenn kein  vernünftiger Grund vorliegt._

Lebenden Köfi am Maul oder Rücken oder sonstwo anhacken schützt nicht dessen Wohlbefinden = Verstoß gegen §1 Tierschutzgesetz = Verboten, darf man nicht, gar nie nicht.

Den Lebenden Köfi zum Angeln für Raubfische zu verwenden ist kein vernümftiger Grund diesem Schmerzen, Schäden oder Leiden zu zufügen da es eine eindeutige Alternative dazu gibt, nämlich den fachgerecht betäubten und anschließend waidgerecht getötetem Köfi.
= Verstoß gegen §1 Tierschutzgesetz = Verboten, darf man nicht, gar nie nicht.

*



			Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische  zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden;  sie sind sicher zu befestigen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*1. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist.
Wann ist sie Zulässig und wer bestimmt dies?
Wann ist es denn Zulässig mit 150km/h über die Landstraße zu brettern?
Wenn man Polizist ist und mit Blaulicht und Martinshorn im Dienstwagen zu einem schweren Unfall unterwegs ist.
= die Zulässigkeit ist durch Sonderregelungen gesondert bestimmt und bedarf einer Sondergenehmigung.
Und diese bekommt man als Hobby- oder Sportangler sicherlich nicht.

nun zu § 17
_Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2. einem Wirbeltier
a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
zufügt._

1. ist erfüllt durch den Hobby- oder Sportfischfang ist das Waidgerechte töten gefangener Fische erlaubt.

2. b) Hier ist der Tatbestand beim lebenden Köfi erfüllt insbesondere länger anhaltende erhebliche Schmerzen durch das Hacken im Maul und Rücken und das damit verbundene herumzappeln an der Angelschnur / Vorfach für den Raubfischfang.
= Verboten, darf man nicht, gar nie nicht.

Somit verstößt der Raubfischfang mit lebendem Köderfisch in Deutschland eindeutig gegen §1 und §17 2. b) des deutschen Tierschutzgesetzes.
Dies ist ein Gesetz, dieses Gesetz kann und darf keine Gemeinde, keine Behörde und auch kein Fischreiverband oder Fischereiverein mildern.

So würde ein Rechtsanwalt einem Angeklagtem Lebendköfifischer diese Paragrafen vor Gericht um die Ohren Hauen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Dummerweise sind die §1 und 17 genau die §, welche die "Tierquälerei" Angeln als solche "erlauben", mit den "vernünftigen" Gründen Verwertung und Hege.

Wer also meint, mit diesen § den lebenden Köfi verbieten zu können, verbietet damit letztlich gleichzeitig das Angeln als solches.

Zur Verwertung braucht niemand angeln (zumal die Fische nichtmal lebensmittelrechtlich kontrolliert sind - Belastungen, insbesondere Quecksilber, etc.), man kann jederzeit auf bereits getötete und kontrollierte  Fische aus Fischerei oder Aquakultur zurückgreifen.

In dem Moment, wo nicht mehr geangelt wird, fällt auch automatisch das Argument Hege weg..

Zu Deinen Ausführungen:
Verboten ist der lebende Köfi NUR dann, wenn sein Gebrauch den § 1 und 17 TSG widerspricht.

Wollte der Gesetzgeber in B-W grundsätzlich den Gebrauch lebender Köfis verbieten, hätte er sie verboten und nicht geschrieben, NUR verboten wenn §1 und 17 TSG greifen.

Dazu braucht es dann auch keine Ausnahmegenehmigung, man muss nur die "Nerven" haben, das gerichtlich durchzufechten im Falle einer Anzeige.

Was je nach Gericht und Anwalt (gibts leider auch mehr unfähige als fähige) dann eben schnell in komplettem Angelverbot enden könnte, wenn man sich nur auf Argumentation Hege und Verwertung als sinnvoller Grund dabei verlassen würde..

Meine Befürchtung:
Der ethisch/moralisch sich höherstehend dünkende Besserangelfischer wird das erst merken, wenns zu spät ist und solange weiterhin im vorauseilenden Gehorsam den Schützerscheixx immer erst mal abnicken....


----------



## ronram (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

In NRW darf mit Genehmigung der unteren Fischereibehörde (Kreis) der lebende Köderfisch verwendet werden.
Wer es nicht glauben mag, kann ja mal einen Blick in die LFischVO werfen.
Dort wird als Grund die Hege genannt...und schon hat man das TierSchG ausgehebelt.

Also kein grundsätzliches Verbot.
Zumindest in NRW besteht die Möglichkeit unter gewissen Voraussetzungen den lebenden Köderfisch zu verwenden. 
Zwar nur als Hegemaßnahme, falls es keine anderen gibt und auch nur im Einzelfall und auch nur befristet und auch nur mit behördlicher Genehmigung...aber es geht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Den Lebenden Köfi zum Angeln für Raubfische zu verwenden ist kein vernümftiger Grund diesem Schmerzen, Schäden oder Leiden zu zufügen da es eine eindeutige Alternative dazu gibt, nämlich den fachgerecht betäubten und anschließend waidgerecht getötetem Köfi.



Ziemlich eindeutig tödliche Alternative.

Merke..ein Lebendköfi kann bei einer Esox Attacke hops gehen,ein toter Köfi bleibt auch nach einem Schneidertag tot.

Gestorben fürs TSG 
Krank ist sowas!


----------



## ronram (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Immer wenn jemand hier im AB schreibt, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden, frage ich mich, ob derjenige überhaupt ein Angler ist...

Mal ganz davon abgesehen sind solche User oftmals auch diejenigen, die Gesetze und Verordnungen bevorzugt nach ihrer moralischen Vorstellung auslegen und sie dann genauso so ausgelegt als verbindlich für alle präsentieren.
Ist meistens aber recht schnell als heiße Luft zu erkennen. [emoji14]


----------



## Lazarus (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



ronram schrieb:


> In NRW darf mit Genehmigung der unteren Fischereibehörde (Kreis) der lebende Köderfisch verwendet werden.


Wie oft wurde denn diese Genehmigung in den letzten 10 Jahren erteilt?

Außerdem nutzt dir auch die Genhmigung auch nichts, wenn dich jemand wegen Tierquälerei anzeigt. Dann entscheidet nämlich ein Richter, den muss die Genehmigung der Kreisverwaltung nicht interessieren.

Sowas würde ich nur tun, wenn um den See ein stabiler Zaun rum wäre, mit einem Tor zu dem nur ich selbst einen Schlüssel habe.


----------



## ronram (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Die Häufigkeit hat damit nichts zu tun.

Wie oft wird jemand wegen Landesverrat verurteilt?  
Selten bis nie. Den Straftatbestand gibt's dennoch.
Dein Argument ist unlogisch. 

Natürlich nutzt die Genehmigung, da sie das Handeln rechtssicher rechtfertigt.
Dadurch wird der Straftatbestand nach TierSchG ausgeschlossen. 

Wer nach LFischVO ERLAUBT handelt, kann nicht gegen eine andere Rechtsnorm verstoßen. 

Das schließt sich aus.

Logisch, oder?

Wenn die UFB dir schriftlich bestätigt, dass du einen Grund zum Lebendköfiangeln hast, kann dir niemand vorwerfen ohne Grund ein Wirbeltier zu quälen. 
Und selbst wenn man in der UFB zu der Zeit der Erteilung der Genehmigung besoffen gewesen ist, handelst du immer noch im Irrtum (Erlaubnisirrtum) und kannst nicht bestraft werden.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Die Aussage hat keine Logik, weil
Die Landesfischereiordnung ist ein Landesgesetz und das TschG
ist ein Bundesgesetz, die Wertigkeit in einem Strafverfahren fällt zu Gunsten TschG aus und dafür wirst Du dann auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen.
Abgeurteilt wird in der Regel das angezeigte Delikt und das ist in der Regel Verstoß gegen TschG
Ganz so einfach ist es in der Rechtsprechung eben nicht, selbst eine Verfahrenseinstellung ist nur ein Teilerfolg, es dürfte garnicht erst dazu kommen, wenn die Rechtslage eindeutig wäre.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## ronram (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Nein, ist eine Verordnung und kein Gesetz.
Das ist ein Unterschied, den du offensichtlich nicht kennst.
Verordnungen werden von Behörden auf der Grundlage von Gesetzen erlassen.

Manche hier haben verdammt wenig Ahnung, aber sehr viel Meinung.


Die LFischVO ist falsch, weil du mal was über Bundes- und Landesrecht gehört hast.
Ich lache mich weg.

Die LFischVO gibt explizit einen Grund für die Verwendung des lebenden Köderfischs an und wird somit der Anforderung des TierSchG, dass es zum Töten, Leidzufügen, etc. einen GRUND geben muss zu 100% gerecht.
Den Widerspruch kann man nur sehen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat und auch keine Ahnung haben will, weils der eigenen Ansicht zuwider läuft.  [emoji14]

Dahergebrabbeltes Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht hilft da auch nichts, da überhaupt nichts zu brechen vorhanden ist.

Bis zu einem Richter kann da überhaupt nichts gelangen, da kein Straftatbestand erfüllt ist.
So einfach ist das.
Würde man selbst einmal die entsprechenden Rechtsnormen nachlesen, wäre alles etwas einfacher.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hast Du schon mal so ein Verfahren am Hals gehabt?
Da würde Dir das Lachen vergehen, ich habs selbst erlebt und 
kam grad so mit einem blauen Auge davon und das für weit weniger als Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch.
Mag sein, dass es in manchen BL nur Verordnungen sind, in Berlin und Brandenburg sind es Gesetze.
Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## ronram (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Es bringt nichts mit Betonköpfen zu diskutieren. 

Du vergleichst deine nicht konkret benannte Situation ohne Angabe von entsprechenden rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen mit einer in einem anderen Bundesland rechtlich ganz klar geregelten Herangehensweise. 

Das kann ja nicht funktionieren.
[emoji14]

Weil dir mal was auch immer widerfahren ist, ist das Fischereirecht von NRW also Quatsch. 

Ich glaube sachliche Argumente bringen hier überhaupt gar nichts :-D:-D.


LFischVO NRW:
"§ 6
Verwendung von Köderfischen

(1) (...)

(2) Lebende Köderfische dürfen zur Hege der Fischbestände nur im Einzelfall und befristet verwendet werden, wenn die*Hegepflicht*nicht auf andere Weise erfüllt werden kann. Die Verwendung bedarf der schriftlichen Genehmigung der unteren Fischereibehörde."

Staatsanwaltschaft: "Ja ne, so ein Quatsch, sehe ich anders. LFischVO gilt nicht. Anklage!"
Richter: "LFisch-was? Ach was solls, ich mache mein eigenes Recht. Mal gucken, welches Gesetz ich heute anwende..."
Anwalt: "Ja ne, also heute keine LFischVO. Die gilt nur an Wochenenden und drei Tage vor Vollmond. Pech gehabt."

:-D

Und wenn du ernsthaft der Meinung bist, das Bundesrecht unumstößlich ist und nicht eingeschränkt werden kann...
...dann empfehle ich dir unbedingt mal die Polizeigesetze der Länder zu lesen.
Die schränken sogar Grundrechte ein .
Selbst der von dem Kreis erstellte Landschaftsplan schränkt verbindlich Bundesrecht ein.
Skandalös... :-D


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ich hatte ein Verfahren wegen Verstoß gegen die üblichen §§ TschG am Hals, weil ich einen Großkarpfen zurückgesetzt habe, da ich angeblich keine Verwertungsabsicht sondern Spassangeln im Sinn hatte. 
Wohlgemerkt, keine Fotosession, kein Hältern, lediglich mit der Methode wurde mir unterstellt, dass ich ein Trophäenangler wäre. Gegen eine für mich nicht unerhebliche Geldzahlung an ein Tierheim wurde dann das Verfahren eingestellt, also blaues Auge 
Ich habe auch nicht die VO des Landes NRW in Frage gestellt oder ad absurdum führen wollen, es liegt mir fern, dies zu bewerten, ich gebe lediglich zu bedenken, dass, wenn auch die Rechtslage eindeutig erscheint, nicht immer alles eindeutig ist.
Im Übrigen gab es zur damaligen Zeit noch keine Aussagen zum C&R in den LFschG des Landes Berlin und Brandenburg.  
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## ronram (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Jahaaaa...aber deine Rechtslage ist ja nicht unbedingt als eindeutig zu bezeichnen. 

Das Zurücksetzen des Großkarpfen wird ja nicht durch eine Rechtsnorm EXPLIZIT erlaubt.
Hast du einen Juristen der das eben nicht so wie du sieht, versucht er es eben, ganz einfach weil er es kann.
Da eine explizite Rechtsnorm, die es dir erlaubt, eben fehlt, besteht Interpretationsspielraum.
Deshalb kanns da ein grün angehauchter Staatsanwalt ja mal probieren.

Das erlaubte Zurücksetzen begründet sich der vernünftig denkende Mensch eben mit der fehlenden Verwertungsabsicht und dem Vorsatz ja was anderes fangen zu wollen.
Dass das wackelig ist, liegt daran, dass es genügend nicht vernünftig denkende Menschen gibt.


Aber der genehmigte Lebendköfieinsatz in NRW ist eben, wenn genehmigt, keine Auslegungssache mehr.
Abwägen wird die zuständige Behörde, ob die Maßnahme vor dem Hintergrund des TierSchG gerechtfertigt ist.
Genau diese Kompetenz spricht der Gesetzgeber der Behörde über die Möglichkeit des Erlassens einer Verordnung ja zu.

Passt das einem Petaner nicht, dann ist es sicherlich erfolgversprechender gegen die Genehmigung der Behörde vorzugehen (falls das geht), als gegen den Angler, der handelt definitiv rechtmäßig. Erst wenn ein Verwaltungsgericht die Genehmigung der Behörde für nichtig erklärt, sollte der Angler die Lebendköfis lieber sein lassen.


Aber wenn wir was vergleichen,  dann sollten es nicht Äpfel und Birnen sein .


----------



## Lazarus (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Häufigkeit hat damit nichts zu tun.


Laut der hessischen Verfassung gibt es dort noch immer die Todesstrafe. Sie ist also, wie du vorhin so schön geschrieben hast, in Hessen explizit erlaubt. Selbstverständlich wurde diese seit Bestehen dieser Verfassung noch nie verhängt. Hoffentlich nicht nur deshalb, weil das GG die Todesstrafe ausschließt.



ronram schrieb:


> Manche hier haben verdammt wenig Ahnung, aber sehr viel Meinung.





ronram schrieb:


> Es bringt nichts mit Betonköpfen zu diskutieren.


Stimmt, da hast du uneingeschränkt recht! #h


----------



## ronram (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Die Äpfel und die Birnen .
Das GG hat die Todesstrafe explizit abgeschafft. 
Das TierSchG hat die Lebendköfiverwendung auch explizit abgeschaft?
Und lässt auch keine Gründe fürs Töten und Leidzufügen zu?

Du machst es dir da sehr einfach.
Ich weiß nicht ob du es nicht verstehen kannst oder nicht verstehen willst.
Aber gut, dass du derart viel Sachkenntnis inne hast um einfach mal Teile einer Verordnung auf landesrechtlicher Ebene die Rechtsverbindlichkeit pauschal absprechen zu können. 

Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten. 
Ich würde dich ja, wenn ich könnte,  für ein oberstes Bundesgericht vorschlagen. [emoji14] 
Die haben entsprechende Kompetenzen...


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass auch dieser Trööööt langsam aber sicher verrissen wird. Unabhängig von meiner Einlassung zur rechtlichen Seite hatte ich dennoch Grund zu lesen, weil ich das Thema sehr interessant finde.
Die einfache Fragestellung eines jungen Anglers nach Methoden des Hechtfischens ohne Lebendköder mit seiner Intention, dass er aus seiner Sicht nicht quälen möchte führt letztendlich zu einer Auseinandersetzung der rechtlichen Zulässigkeit, ob oder ob nicht, nein es geht sogar soweit, dass die Frage aufkommt, warum er denn dann Angler geworden ist, *Leute, gehts noch* ?
Ich finde seine Einstellung i.O., er hat es offenbar nicht anders 
gelernt, er hat Respekt vor anderen Kreaturen und ist letztendlich in seiner Einstellung das Ergebnis der zunehmenden Vermenschlichung der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt, des Gutmenschentums, der Dekadenz in unserer Gesellschaft.
Er muss sich auch nicht rechtfertigen, warum er Angler geworden ist, wir können froh sein, dass bei allen Widrigkeiten er so ein tolles Hobby gewählt hat.
An den schmachtenden Blicken der Mädels kann es wohl kaum liegen !?|supergri
Allen Argumenten pro lebenden Köderfisch zum Trotz, die Nachweisführung der Überlegenheit des lebenden Köderfisches wird wohl kaum gelingen, ist für mich auch sehr fraglich, ob es so ist.
Letztendlich ist meine Erfahrung so, dass ,wenn ein fresswilliger Hecht da ist, wird er zuschlagen.
Ob dies am Tage, am Morgen oder in der Nacht ist, dass weiss nur er. Nun möchte ich dem Hecht nicht unbedingt Denkvermögen bescheinigen, dass kann er nicht, da fehlt was im Kopf, aber er hat Instinkte. Ich kenne Gewäser, da wirst Du so gut wie keinen Hecht mit einem aktiv geführten Köder oder mit einem Fischchen am Proppen fangen, weil die in der Regel fast nur noch vom Grund fressen oder sich auf die Jagd im Freiwasser machen ( Jäger und Sammler). Bei dem beschriebenen Gewässer wird vielleicht der Bestand stark dezimiert sein oder der Dressureffekt hat funktioniert und die Fische sind sehr schwer zu überlisten.
Gilt das das ganze jahr oder funktioniert es kurz nach der Schonzeit anders ? Wir wissen es nicht, offensichtlich der TE auch nicht, ist sicher seiner Jugend geschuldet.:g
Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## NedRise (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hi,

da der Thread jetzt eh schon zerpflückt ist, werfe ich eine Frage an @Revilo ein.

Mit welcher Methode hast Du den geangelt, das Dir Spassangeln unterstellt wird und nur gegen eine Zahlung, das Verfahren eingestellt wird?

Reine Neugier meinerseits.

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Klassisch mit Festblei und Boilie, Kurzansitz ohne Camp
Tight Lines aus Berlin


----------



## NedRise (5. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Danke, harter Tobak.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

@ronram
falls es Dich interessieren sollte:
auch das Land NRW hat offensichtlich bereits im November 2014 den §6 der Landesfischereiverordnung , explizit zum Thema Köderfisch geändert und mit der neuesten Fassung mit Wirkung zum 01. August diesen jahres in den Gesetzestext übernommen.
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_text_anzeigen?v_id=10000000000000000523
Klar geregelt: kein lebender Köderfisch mehr erlaubt!

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## ronram (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Tatsächlich :0.
Ich hab die alte Fassung der LFischVO verwendet, da habe ich wohl geschlafen. Denn eigentlich war mir bekannt, dass die LFischVO letztes Jahr geändert wurde. Hätte mir auffallen müssen. Zumal ich ich die (neue) auch ausgedruckt bei meinen Angelsachen habe...
Ich nehme alles zurück! Schande über mich.
Hätte ich mir meine ganze Argumentation sparen können.
Mein Fehler. Ich sollte keine Diskussionen mehr an Tagen führen, an denen ich Klausuren schreibe, da scheint es mit der Konzentration nur für eine Sache zu reichen :-D.



Wurde ja auch hier im AB bekannt gegeben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295384


----------



## Georg79 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

In der deutschen Rechtsprechung gibt es Gesetze die ein Behörde niemals mindern aber jedoch verschärfen darf.

Die in Deutschland herrschenden Gesetze werden weiter untergeordnet in deren Ausführungen und Bestimmungen und diese sind dann die einzelnen Verordnungen hierzu.

Die Verordnungen dazu sind dann sowas wie z.b. die Landesvischreiverordnungen die von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich sind.
Diese Verordnungen werden aber nicht von den Einzelnen Bundesländern bestimmt. Diese müssen erst einmal von der Bundesregierung abgesegnet werden und erst dann sind sie gültig.

Und ich glaube es erst, wenn mir jemand eine gültige Fischreiverordnung vorlegt wo schwarz auf weis drinne steht, dass der lebende Köfi einfach so für jedermann erlaubt ist.

Und wer so unwissend und selbstverliebt behaubtet dass ein Fisch welcher biologisch gesehen ein Wirbeltier ist keine Schmerzen empfindet, dem sollte man auf Lebenszeit seinen Fischereischein entziehen.


Ist es durch die Biologie bewiesen dass jedes Wirbeltier Schmerzen empfindet.

Jeder der schon mal einen Fisch betäubt hat merkt sofort dessen Muskelzittern was schon mehr als eindeutig ist dass sie Schmerzen empfinden.

Absolut beschämend dass Angler soche Aussagen treffen dass ein Fisch keine schmerzen empfindet.....:r:r:r


----------



## ronram (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Edit:
Habs gelöscht, bringt ja nichts...


----------



## Georg79 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ich werds nicht löschen

Bringt ja nix... richtig, weils Blödsinn ist was du von dir gibst. Das ist ein Forum zum Disskutieren, Erfahrungsaustausch usw. hier lesen nicht nur Erwachsene Menschen.
Hier lesen auch Kinder und Jugendliche.



ronram schrieb:


> Immer wenn jemand hier im AB schreibt, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden, frage ich mich, ob derjenige überhaupt ein Angler ist...
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen sind solche User oftmals auch diejenigen, die Gesetze und Verordnungen bevorzugt nach ihrer moralischen Vorstellung auslegen und sie dann genauso so ausgelegt als verbindlich für alle präsentieren.
> Ist meistens aber recht schnell als heiße Luft zu erkennen. [emoji14]



Es ist wohl eindeutig, deine heiße Luft.

Es ist eindeutig, dass du als Angler dem Fisch nicht mal annähernd Respekt entgegen bringst.

Es ist eindeutig, dass für dich der Respektvolle Umngang mit dem wertvollem Lebensmittel Fisch für dich ein absolutes Fremdwort ist.

Es ist eindeutig, dass du nicht einmal annähernd ansatzweise die Bedeutung des Wortes Nachhaltigkeit kennst.

Und es ist eindeutig, dass du hier nachweislich Recht publizierst und nicht einmal die für dich gültige Landesfischereiverordnung kanntest bis man dich aufgeklärt hat.

Die Heiße Luft strotzt nur so aus dir heraus

Gesetze und deren Verordnungen sind so wie sie sind da kann keiner irgendwas nach irgendwelchen Wünschen auslegen.
Höchstens missverstehen... Doch Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Möchte gern mal dein Gesicht sehen wenn du unwissend mit dem verbotenem Lebendköfi angelst und dann die Kontrolle kommt....

Und was isn dass für ein blödes Geschwätz, ein Angler sollte nicht angeln wenn er meint dass Fische schmerzen empfinden...
Soll dann jeder Rinderzüchte seine Rinder nimmer schlachten lassen nur weil er respektvoll mit ihnen umgeht???


Einfach Unglaublich was du dir einbildest....


----------



## BERND2000 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Und wer so unwissend und selbstverliebt behaubtet dass ein Fisch welcher biologisch gesehen ein Wirbeltier ist keine Schmerzen empfindet, dem sollte man auf Lebenszeit seinen Fischereischein entziehen.


 
 Komm mal runter,
 auch das vorbildlichste Angeln nimmt dann Schmerzen in Kauf.
 Ob nun mit totem oder lebenden Köderfisch und auch mit Kunstködern sind lediglich noch Abstufungen.
 Selbst die sinnvollste Verwertung nimmt Schmerzen in Kauf und solche Vorderungen nach Dem Sinn fördern den Raubbau.
 Wenn es einem wirklich Herzenssache ist, Fische keine Schmerzen zu bereiten sollte man auch nicht Angeln.
 Vielleicht sollte man dann auch gleich versuchen vegan zu leben oder das L. beenden.

 Leben ist halt brutal im Umgang, was sicher kein Freibrief sein soll, aber wer vergisst das auch er nur tierische Bedürfnisse hat, hebt halt langsam ab.
 Ich kann nur hoffen das vernünftigere Menschen wie ich, ein Einsehen haben, das andere eben auch noch tierische Bedürfnisse haben und sogar noch Aufenthalt in der Natur brauchen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Danke Bernd [emoji106]


----------



## ronram (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Ich werds nicht löschen
> 
> Bringt ja nix... richtig, weils Blödsinn ist was du von dir gibst. Das ist ein Forum zum Disskutieren, Erfahrungsaustausch usw. hier lesen nicht nur Erwachsene Menschen.
> Hier lesen auch Kinder und Jugendliche.
> ...


Danke, du bestätigst gerade meine Meinung über dich .


----------



## Revilo62 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Es ist sicher unumstritten, dass Fische zumindest Stress empfinden, ob es unserer Denkweise nach Schmerzen sind ist nicht eindeutig geklärt, bitte hier die eigene Gefühlswelt aussen vorlassen.
Forschungen aus Deutschland ( siehe Schreckenbach) ergaben hier ziemlich deutliche Aussagen was Stressbetrifft, aber durch das Fehlen eines Schmerzzentrums im Gehirn ist es mit unserem Empfinden nicht vergleichbar.
Andere Studien( ratet mal von wem die bezahlt werden) sprechen jedem Tier, auch den Wirbellosen, die Schmerzempfindung zu und das mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten. #q
Ich bin der Meinung, dass es ein Anspruch an die eigene Ethik ist, wie man damit umgeht. Die Dekadenz dabei ist, dass zum Einen die Jagd und damit auch das Angeln angeprangert wird und, gerade in den Nachrichten gehört, die Schlachtzahlen in Deutschland um 2% gestiegen sind ( auf 29 Mio Tiere) und die kommen mit Sicherheit nicht artgerechter Haltung und unbedenklicher Zucht. Hinzu kommt die ständig steigenden Fangzahlen von Fisch , es werden mittlerweile Fischarten verarbeitet und mit Kunstnamen versehen um den Käufer zu locken, die kannten wir nicht mal bzw.waren früher ungewünschter Beifang. Worum gehts letztendlich: den künstlich erzeugten Bedarf in Kohle ( Knete, Bares, Profit ...) umzusetzen. 
Da fragt in der Erzeugerkette kaum einer mehr, wie das realisiert wird, sicher, das Umdenken hat eingesetzt, hat aber teilweise andere Ursachen.
Und jetzt mal eine Frage nach Bayern, wie verträgt sich denn Eure Haltung zum Thema Tierschutz, wenn Wasserkraft gewinnbringend in andere Energieformen umgewandelt wird und gleichzeitig ganze Flussregionen zeitweise wasserlos gemacht werden und ganze Populationen von Jungfischen an den Ufern verrecken.... scheinbar ein nahezu unlösbares Problem , ebenso wie die "Turbinenfisch...äh häckselei in anderen Teilen unseres Landes, nur weil man unfähig ist, scheinbar auch nicht gewillt ist ( Geld wird woanders gebraucht) hier was zu ändern
Im Übrigen, ich habe noch nie mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt, mir erschloss sich nicht die Notwendigkeit und wenn ich heute in Mehrheit C&R betreibe, dann sehe ich es als meinen Beitrag zur Erhaltung der Fischbestände und kann trotzdem eine sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung in der Natur betreiben.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## ronram (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

By the way...ich bin ohne lebenden Köderfisch groß geworden und nutze ihn auch nicht. Habe ich noch nicht und werde ich auch nicht, selbst wenn ich es dürfte ... soviel zu meiner persönlichen Einstellung. 
Und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass man ihn allgemein zugelassen nutzen kann.
Bis November 2014 war alles was ich geschrieben habe rechtlich zutreffend.

Auch wenn man das durch die Brille eines Fanatikers nicht sehen kann.
Durch eine solche Brille sieht man es nur so, wie man es sehen will.
Und wissentlich ein Hobby auszuüben, bei dem man davon überzeugt ist Tieren Schmerzen zuzufügen ohne das rechtfertigen zu können (weil der geschonte Fisch z.B. nicht verwertet werden darf), ist doch seltsam. Empfindet man auch noch etwa Spaß dabei?
Also entweder hat man sich ein absurdes moralisches Konstrukt gebastelt um das Angeln zu rechtfertigen
Oder
Man empfindet Scham und Traurigkeit bei der Ausübung seines Hobbies
Oder
Man findets geil Tieren Schmerzen zuzufügen. 

Aber mit ideologisch festgefahren Menschen kann man nicht diskutieren.
Genauso wenig, wie man ein Auto, das sich im Sand festgefahren hat, einfach so herausschieben kann.

Bedenklich wird es meiner Meinung nach aber, wenn Menschen, die sich für moralisch überlegen halten, meinen sie müssten anderen ihre Sichtweise aufdrängen.
Hat was von religiösem Fundamentalismus.
Nur merkt man das selbst wahrscheinlich gar nicht, schließlich liegt man selbst ja richtig und die anderen liegen falsch.

Ich habe weiter oben was von meiner persönlichen Einstellung geschrieben. Der springende Punkt:
Meine persönliche Einstellung. 
Die bleibt auf mich persönlich bezogen und wird nicht auf andere ausgeweitet, weil ich mich für besser und richtiger halte .


----------



## Georg79 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Komm mal runter,


Ich bin doch unten


> auch das vorbildlichste Angeln nimmt dann Schmerzen in Kauf.
> Ob nun mit totem oder lebenden Köderfisch und auch mit Kunstködern sind lediglich noch Abstufungen. Selbst die sinnvollste Verwertung nimmt Schmerzen in Kauf


Das hab ich ja auch nie abgestritten



> und solche Vorderungen nach Dem Sinn fördern den Raubbau.


Dann schreit demnach jedes Gesetz und jede Verordnung danach dass man dagegen verstoßen soll... 



> Wenn es einem wirklich Herzenssache ist, Fische keine Schmerzen zu bereiten sollte man auch nicht Angeln.
> Vielleicht sollte man dann auch gleich versuchen vegan zu leben oder das L. beenden.


Darum gehts doch grade gar nicht...
Man kann auch mit Respekt an die Sache herangehen.
Ich Esse Fleisch von lebenden Tieren, auch Fische die mal gelebt haben wandern in meine Pfanne. Ebenso hab ich einen Natürlichen menschlichen Trieb nicht nur dem Jagen auch dem Sammeln von z.b. Waldpilzen und Wildkräuter...
Ich hab aber trotzdem die Möglichkeit alles mit Respeckt Nachhaltig zu behandeln.

Ich bin bei Gott kein Vorzeigemensch, auch ich mache Fehler und treffe falsche Entscheidungen usw.
Der Unterschied ist dann nur ob man dazu stehen kann oder nicht.




Grüße


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Und wer so unwissend und selbstverliebt behaubtet dass ein Fisch welcher biologisch gesehen ein Wirbeltier ist keine Schmerzen empfindet, dem sollte man auf Lebenszeit seinen Fischereischein entziehen.
> 
> 
> Ist es durch die Biologie bewiesen dass jedes Wirbeltier Schmerzen empfindet.
> ...



Solche Leute in den falschen Positionen sind die absolute Pest...

Vermeintlich moralisch starke Meinung, keine Ahnung, aber den Hals aufreißen und hier lauthals Höchststrafen einfordern.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber trotzdem die Möglichkeit alles mit Respeckt Nachhaltig zu behandeln.
> 
> Ich bin bei Gott kein Vorzeigemensch, auch ich mache Fehler und treffe falsche Entscheidungen usw.
> Der Unterschied ist dann nur ob man dazu stehen kann oder nicht.
> Grüße



 Gute Antwort, zu dem was man tut, sollte man sich bewusst Gedanken machen.
 Habe Dich wohl falsch eingeschätzt.

 Dachte zuletzt Du würdest Achtung vor einem Fisch auch eher mit Achtung vor dem Umgang mit Lebensmitteln verwechseln.
 Frei nach:" Mit dem Essen spielt man nicht".

 Nur zeigt es eben so gar keine Achtung, ein wildes Tier vorrangig als Lebensmittel zu betrachten.

 Bei einem hast Du aber sicherlich recht, egal wo in Deutschland wird es für einen angezeigten Angler verdammt ernst, wenn er wegen des Angeln mit L.K vor Gericht landet.
 Oft wird so etwas sicher eingestellt, aber selbst wo es begründet erlaubt ist, wird es gar nicht so leicht sein den Grund zu begründen, wenn die Gegenseite ernst macht.
 Da wird es auch nicht helfen, wenn es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist oder es gar noch Ausnahmen gibt.

 Begründet darf er öfter noch eingesetzt werden.
 Oft kann man sich so eine Ausnahmegenehmigung einholen.
 Aber wer mag das schon begründen.....
 Kann ja mal Jemand versuchen..

 Sonst ist das so wie beim Autofahren, bist Du zu schnell oder hast nur etwas getrunken bist du reif.
 Auch wenn es in Grenzen geduldet erscheint.


----------



## NedRise (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Jeder der schon mal einen Fisch betäubt hat merkt sofort dessen Muskelzittern was schon mehr als eindeutig ist dass sie Schmerzen empfinden.



Ich glaube die zittern weil denen kalt ist, tue ich ja auch, muss bei Fischen doch genauso sein.#d


----------



## angler1996 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Es ist sicher unumstritten, dass Fische zumindest Stress empfinden, ob es unserer Denkweise nach Schmerzen sind ist nicht eindeutig geklärt, bitte hier die eigene Gefühlswelt aussen vorlassen.
> Forschungen aus Deutschland ( siehe Schreckenbach) ergaben hier ziemlich deutliche Aussagen was Stressbetrifft, aber durch das Fehlen eines Schmerzzentrums im Gehirn ist es mit unserem Empfinden nicht vergleichbar.
> Andere Studien( ratet mal von wem die bezahlt werden) sprechen jedem Tier, auch den Wirbellosen, die Schmerzempfindung zu und das mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten. #q
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass es ein Anspruch an die eigene Ethik ist, wie man damit umgeht. Die Dekadenz dabei ist, dass zum Einen die Jagd und damit auch das Angeln angeprangert wird und, gerade in den Nachrichten gehört, die Schlachtzahlen in Deutschland um 2% gestiegen sind ( auf 29 Mio Tiere) und die kommen mit Sicherheit nicht artgerechter Haltung und unbedenklicher Zucht. Hinzu kommt die ständig steigenden Fangzahlen von Fisch , es werden mittlerweile Fischarten verarbeitet und mit Kunstnamen versehen um den Käufer zu locken, die kannten wir nicht mal bzw.waren früher ungewünschter Beifang. Worum gehts letztendlich: den künstlich erzeugten Bedarf in Kohle ( Knete, Bares, Profit ...) umzusetzen.
> ...


 
 ich schreib mal ne Bemerkung zum lebenden Köfi dazu, da ich ihn eingesetzt habe, hab noch 3 Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel als du.
  Ich kann mich erinnern, das mancher seinen knapp am Rücken gehakten Köfi Abends in seinen Köfi- Bottich setzte und früh war das Löchlein wieder zu gewachsen, das liegt freilich Jahre zurück.. der Fisch ist also nicht an Stress verreckt. Wenn es anders wäre, könnte jeder Plötz nach einer Raubfischatacke nicht überleben.
 Zur Fängigkeit vom lebenden Köfi nur soviel:
 Gezielt eingesetzt schlägt er jeden Kunstköder, ganz einfach es ist die natürliche Beute  des Raubfisches. und trifft in Bewegung , Geruch und Geschmack nun mal die Wirklichkeit.
 Beim Betrachten von Kunstködern darf man eins nicht vergessen, sie sind sofort verfügbar und die heute aufgewandte Zeit um 150 Fische im Jahr zu fangen ist damit erst möglich geworden ( Hallo Lajos|wavey: ich schuldete Dir die Antwort) die hat vor 50 Jahren kaum einer aufgebracht.
 Ich halte das Verbot vom lebend Köfi für Quatsch, eh ihr mich zerhackt, wer etwas sucht, wird feststellen das ich Kunstköder selber baue.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Dass ich noch nie mit lebenden Köderfisch geangelt habe liegt einfach daran, dass mein Opa als mein "Lehrmeister" es auch nicht tat und auch ablehnte. 
Der tote Köderfisch oder auch Fetzenköder war für ihn das Maß der Dinge, da er viel besser seine Präsentation ausfeilen konnte.
Schon in den 70er Jahren hatte er es mit Grundmontagen, die mit einen auftreibenden Köderfisch und er fischte damals bereits im tiefsten Winter mit Meeresfisch auf Hecht, da hab ich halt viel gelernt.
Er meinte auch, dass nicht alle Hechte jagen, sondern auch aasfresser sind, naja und nebenbei fielen auch so einige Zander und Aale auf diese Köder rein. Und ob es die Karpfenangler glauben oder nicht, Boilies kannten die auch schon ( gekochter Gries mit Zwirnsfaden am Einzelhaken befestigt.
Heute fische ich ca. 80% mit der Kunstköderrute, ist halt extrem sauber, zeitsparend und Fische fängt man ja auch.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Boah, den Thread hab ich jetzt erst gesehen.

@ronram

Du bist bei weitem nicht alleine mit Deiner Meinung. Und Du hast in fast allen Punkten Recht.




Sowas hier ist mal wieder der Beweis, dass Überzeugung der größte Feind der Wahrheit ist.




Georg79 schrieb:


> Ist es durch die Biologie bewiesen dass jedes Wirbeltier Schmerzen empfindet.
> 
> Um diese Frage zu beantworten:  Nein, es ist nicht bewiesen. Bewiesen ist, dass Fische keine Schmerzen im Sinne des menschlichen verständnisses empfinden können. Dazu fehlen einige biologische Voraussetzungen.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du auch nur einen Funken Ahnung von Biologie und Evolution hättest, wüsstest Du wie fachlich unqualifiziert Deine Äußerungen sind. Du benutzt moralische Argumente um wissenschaftlich diskutieren zu wollen. 
Nun, ich hab in den nächsten Wochen mehr Zeit. Ich würde mich freuen, Deine Argumentationen in der nächsten Zeit auf Ihre fachliche Qualifikation zu prüfen und sie höchtwahrscheinlich auseinander zu pflücken.

Nur Mut......


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo 996,

die 150 Hechte beziehen sich auf einen Spezialisten, mit dem ich mich nicht vergleichen kann.
Aber ich selbst fange heutzutage auf Kunstköder in der Hälfte der Zeit etwa doppelt soviel Hechte als vor etwa 40 Jahren mit dem Köderfisch.
Ich bin wie gesagt nur gelegentlicher Hechtfischer aber die Erfahrung habe ich schon, dass ich sagen kann: mit dem Kunstköder würde man jeden Angler, der mit lebenden Köderfisch fischt um Längen schlagen.
Es ist ja auch ganz klar, mit dem Kunstköder macht man viel mehr Strecke am Gewässer. Wie war es denn früher mit dem lebenden Köderfisch; man suchte eine erfolgversprechende Stelle auf, fischte dort vielleicht eine Stunde und ging zur nächsten. In dieser Zeit hat der Spinnfischer schon 5 - 10 Stellen abgeklopft und das ist der Grund, warum das Spinnfischen erfolgreicher ist. Hinzu kommt noch, dass bei Gewässern bei welchen Weitwürfe angesagt sind, jemand der mit lebenden Köderfisch fischen würde, niemals die Weite erreicht, die ein Spinnfischer schafft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> mit dem Kunstköder würde man jeden Angler, der mit lebenden Köderfisch fischt um Längen schlagen.



Wenns um Quantität geht sicher.[emoji6] 

Aber genauso wenig wie man früher jeden Hecht auf legal eingesetzten Lebendköfi gefangen hat,fängt man heute jeden Hecht auf Kukö.

Mit dem Lebendköfi ist eine Situationsabhängig(!) effektiv funktionierende Fangmethode weggefallen,zu meinen, das man diese Technik immer und überall mit Kukö oder Dead Baits zu 100% kompensieren kann,halte ich für etwas blauäugig.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo RuhrfischerPG,

sicher hast Du recht, man hat ebensowenig früher jeden Hecht mit dem  lebenden Köderfisch fangen können, wie heute mit dem Kunstköder.
Aber die Durchschnittsgröße der gefangenen Hechte ist heute auch noch deutlich höher. So ist ein 80 - 90 cm Hecht wirklich nichts Besonderes mehr, früher fing man da nicht viel in dieser Größenordnung. Das liegt meines Erachtens auch daran, dass man mit dem Kunstköder gerade auch die älteren Hechte eher zum Anbiss verleiten kann. Denn da waren die "Größeren" damals auch schon.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Also Lajos, es scheint vollkommen jenseits deiner Vorstellung zu sein, dass es Menschen gibt, die nicht "Strecke" machen können, oder wollen!
Mir ging es vor ein paar Jahren, nach einem kapitalen Bandscheibenvorfall, so!
Was ich von dir immer lese, im Bezug auf dein ach so großartiges Kuköderangeln, ist die Arroganz der Jugend!

Jürgen


----------



## Revilo62 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

@lajos
ist es wirklich so, dass heute mehr als früher gefangen wird und 
ein 80 bis 90iger nix Besonderes mehr ist
Ich kann es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, 
- die Informationen werden heute viel schneller verbreitet
- die Mitteilungsmenthalität hat sich verändert
- es wird aus meiner Sicht deutlich mehr ausschließlich nur auf RF geangelt
Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, das ein 80iger schon in den meisten Gewässern ein guter Fisch ist, die Meterfische sind ja nicht gesät, auch nicht auf den Bodden, obwohl da die höchste Großfischdichte in D vorhanden sein könnte.
Mir erschließt sich der Zusammenhang nicht, denn wenn man hier im Board oder auch woanders liest, könnte man den Eindruck haben, es gibt gar keine mehr.
Es wird immer Angler geben, denen ein Meterfisch verwehrt bleibt, es wird immer Spezialisten geben, die genau wissen, was sie tun und es wird immer die berühmten Zufallsfänge geben, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass der Fänger meist garnicht weiß warum das grad passiert ist und auch nicht drüber nachdenkt. Und letztendlich, wenn ich kein Gewässer habe, wo solche Großfische auch nur annähernd vorkommen, dann habe ich auch ein Problem.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> - die Informationen werden heute viel schneller verbreitet
> - Und letztendlich, wenn ich kein Gewässer habe, wo solche Großfische auch nur annähernd vorkommen, dann habe ich auch ein Problem.


zwei sehr wichtige gesichtspunkte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Zumal ein Totköfi in sommer-seuchwarmen Stillgewässern mal gar keinen Sinn macht, weil der dann nur noch aasig rummorchelt und so höchst abschreckend wirkt.

Insbesondere auf Waller gar kein Bringer - vorher eingefroren gleich zweimal nicht.

Ich persönlich würde auf Waller daher AUSSCHLIESSLICH mit Lebendköfi ansitzen.

Das Einzige, was mich davon komplett abhält, ist die hiesige Kontrollwut und das massive Aufkommen von denunziatorisch veranlagten Gutmenschenpassanten. Die pöbeln so schon oft genug.

Irgendwelchen anderen fremden Lokalanglern traue ich eh keine 50 cm übern Weg, da sind ebenfalls genug weltrettenwollende Weichspülerpetzen dabei.

Zumal BW = ohnehin stieres, übelst missgunstgeprägtes Neidhammelhausen hoch 28 ist. Da wird anderen ellenbogig am Zeug geflickt und reingepfuscht, wo und wie es nur geht - die könnten ja mehr/besser fangen.

Da ist mir der Lebendköfi darum definitiv zu heiß - kein Bock uff Scheinverlust und sonstigen Ärger.

Also bleibt nur Tauwurmbündel mit dauerndem Kleinfisch-Abnagestress oder eben Spinnrute. Tintenfisch läuft hier ebenfalls gar nicht.

Wobei Wallerspinnen zumindest hier bei uns allgemein ein sehr bis extrem zähes Unterfangen darstellt.

Das ist je nach Hitze und Tagesform auch in konditioneller Hinsicht nicht ganz ohne, auch wenn mir das Schwergerät-Geballer sportlich sehr viel Spaß macht.

Wenns Kreuz aber mal wieder trotz Gegenmaßnahmen spinnverhindernd streikt, bevorzuge ich auch ganz klar Ansitz bzw. dann bleibt mir gar nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo Taxidermist,

da hast Du mich aber mißverstanden, mir geht es überhaupt nicht um "Strecke". Noch dazu bin ich nur gelegentlicher Hechtfischer; zu 80 Prozent bin ich Fliegenfischer, auf Salmoniden.
Mir ging es nur darum, klarzulegen, dass das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches keinerlei Einschränkung auf den Fangerfolg hatte - im Gegenteil. Die Quintessenz daraus ist, der lebende Köderfisch war nie nötig um erfolgreich Hechte zu fangen.
Mir Arroganz der Jugend (Danke) vorzuwerfen ist schon interessant - ich bin 68 Jahre alt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



> Mir Arroganz der Jugend (Danke) vorzuwerfen ist schon interessant - ich bin 68 Jahre alt.


Oh, mal glatt 10 Jahre älter als ich!
Da wundert es mich um so mehr, dass du das hohe Lied vom Kukö- Angeln singst?
Ich bin selbst auch zu 90% mit Kukö unterwegs, aber so wie es Pirsch Hirsch auch schreibt, ist bei mir auf Waller ganz klar der lebende Köfi der beste und erfolgreichster Köder!
Beim Hechteln kann man, wenn man will, auf lebend Köfi verzichten.
Bei mir angelt der gesamte Verein mit lebenden Köfis, nur würde ich nicht versuchen denen das auszureden, warum auch, bloß um ein paar Besserangler wie Georg 79 z.B., zu befriedigen? 

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo revilo62,

ich beziehe meine Kenntnisse aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen.
Früher ging ich im Jahr vielleicht zwanzig Mal auf Hecht, dabei fing ich so um die zehn Hechte (untermaßige nicht gerechnet).
Heute gehe ich so etwa zehn bis zwölf Mal auf Hecht und fange dabei so etwa zwanzig Hechte. Durchschnitt aus den letzen drei Jahren.
Während früher da vielleicht ein bis zwei 80er plus dabei waren, sind das heutzutage etwa 5 .

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die Quintessenz daraus ist, der lebende Köderfisch war nie nötig um erfolgreich Hechte zu fangen.



Er war kein Allheilmittel,genauso wenig wie alle(!) anderen Methoden.

Es geht doch nicht darum,den Lebendköfi zum allgemeingültigen  Allheil(fang)mittel zu heroisieren.

Das wäre pauschaler Quark.Aber in best.Situationen und auf best.Räuber ist der Lebendköfi die bessere Option.

Ein(!) Teil im Fangpuzzle,wird mir das Teil genommen bleibts ein Puzzle mit Lücke und kein Gesamtbild.Man reimt(schwindelt) sich nur das fehlende Stück zurecht.[emoji6]


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hallo Taxidermist,

ich bin wie gesagt gegen den lebenden Köderfisch, würde aber deswegen keinen anderen verraten. Aber das Risiko erwischt zu werden ist groß und der betreffende Angler würde bei uns hochkant aus dem Verein fliegen und wenn er eventuell auch noch wegen Tierquälerei drankommt ist es in Bayern vorbei mit der Angelei. Da gibt es keinen Fischereischein mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ein(!) Teil im Fangpuzzle,wird mir das Teil genommen bleibts ein Puzzle mit Lücke und kein Gesamtbild.Man reimt(schwindelt) sich nur das fehlende Stück zurecht.


so isset.

ich hab´ den lebenden köderfisch auch selten benutzt, war mir zu anstrengend.
ständig aufpassen, daß er sich nicht irgendwo festsetzt, oder irgendwie sorgten die bei mir immer für schnurverwicklungen.
kenne aber einige, die sehr gerne und erfolgreich mit dem lebenden köderfisch geangelt haben und letztlich mußten bei denen deutlich weniger köderfische ihr leben lassen als bei mir.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Schlechter Umgang! #t


----------



## oldhesse (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Naja, ich weiß nicht...Für mich nicht einfach zu verstehen warum so hitzig es zugeht, die Art der Wortwahl ist mir auch etwas zu latent. Für mich persönlich ist eine Basisdemokratie im Verein gesetzt und Pflicht, wäre es anders, würde ich den Angler-Stammtisch beiwohnen. Aber das kann ja jeder Verein und Angler handhaben wie man will. Dafür sind wir in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Wir sind hier im Junganglerforum, da sollten einige ihre Schreibweise und ihren Ton überdenken.

Entsprechendes gelöscht, ebenso Antworten darauf oder darauf verweisendes.

Zukünftig beachten, um Stress für Mods und/oder Punkte für User zu vermeiden.

Ist nicht zu diskutieren, sondern zu beachten.

Danke.


----------



## Luc2015 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Ich verstehe nicht wie ihr nur so viele Hechte fangen könnt. Ich hab meinen letzten Hecht gestern gefangen und der war untermaßig und meinen letzten davor gefangenen fisch hab ich 1 monat zuvor gefangen und ich war jeden Tag angeln... Ich hab echt viel durchprobiert... Gummi, Wobbler, so wohl auch drachkovitchähnliche systeme... davon funktioniert aber alles nur sehr zäh.|uhoh:


----------



## Purist (13. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*



Luc2015 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie ihr nur so viele Hechte fangen könnt. Ich hab meinen letzten Hecht gestern gefangen und der war untermaßig und meinen letzten davor gefangenen fisch hab ich 1 monat zuvor gefangen und ich war jeden Tag angeln... Ich hab echt viel durchprobiert... Gummi, Wobbler, so wohl auch drachkovitchähnliche systeme...



Höre doch auf so viel herumzuprobieren, das lenkt nur vom eigentlichen ab, was du tun solltest: Hechte suchen. Nimm entweder Köfi am System, Blinker/Spinner, Wobbler oder Gummi und bleib dabei. Hechte sind nicht gerade die wählerischsten Raubfische. 
Ob man jetzt drei am Tag fängt, oder wochenlang keinen einzigen, ist immer wieder Gewässer-, Wetter- und Jahreszeitabhängig. 

Viele angeln auch unbewusst an den Hechten vorbei, weil sie Kraut/Seerosenfelder meiden oder nicht glauben wollen, dass das 85cm Hechtlein auch in 30cm Wassertiefe, keinen halben Meter vom Ufer entfernt, stehen kann.


----------



## Revilo62 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

@luc2015
Warum setzt Du Dich so unter Druck? Nenn uns doch mal einen Grund, der auch nachvollziehbar wäre!
Gerade jetzt haben die Hechte keinen Kohldampf zu schieben, ihnen schwimmt das Fressen förmlich in den Schnabel, sie haben ein Überangebot an verschiedensten Futtertieren und brauchen eigentlich nicht mal schlucken.
Die Wassertemperaturen haben in den meisten Gewässern Werte erreicht, wo gerade Raubfische mit einem hohen Sauerstoffbedarf Probleme kriegen.
Nutze die jetzige Zeit um Dein Gewässer zu lesen, mach Dir ein Bild zum Profil, suche Kanten, nimm die Lotrute oder geh einfach Friedfischangeln und dann ....... kommt der Herbst, das Wasser wird kälter, die Futterfische sind entsprechend reduziert, der Hecht kriegt Kohldampf und Du schlägst zu.
Vor dem Erfolg hat der liebe Herr Gott ne Menge Arbeit gestellt.
Es ist nicht so, dass uns die Hechte in den Kescher springen.
Und noch eins, habe Vertrauen zu dem was Du machst, mit welcher Methode Du angelst und dann hast Du schonmal 50% Deines Erfolges, der Rest ist Erfahrung, naja und ein klein wenig Glück ist auch dabei.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Tja - "Bei Angriff - Großhecht" ist halt nach wie vor ne Illusion oder extrem großer Dusel. Auch, wenn diverse Videos scheinbar (!!!) was anderes vermitteln.

Welcome to reality. Mit Krampfhaftigkeit lässt sich gar nix rocken. "Kunst" kommt von "können" - andernfalls würde sie "Wunst" heißen (oder "das bestellte Ding aus dem Automatenschacht").

Und eine essenzielle Voraussetzung für "können" ist nun einmal Erfahrung in Verbindung mit dem sorgsamen Ermitteln von individuellen Parametern und der Einbeziehung jahreszeitenspezifischer Gegebenheiten. 

Das dauert halt, ist schließlich kein dröges Computerspiel. Soll vorkommen. Jeder, der heutzutage regelmäßig und gezielt fängt (insbesondere Kapitale), hat bereits zahllose Schneidertage hinter sich.


----------



## Luc2015 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Danke euch allen. Ich zieh jetzt bei Regen los um das gewässer auszuloten an den stellen wo ich immer angel ^^


----------



## DerMac (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Hi,

ich war nun auch das erste Mal mit totem Köderfisch auf Hecht unterwegs. Ich hab mir ein paar Montagen im Internet angeguckt und mich für diese entschieden: http://simple-fishing.de/hechtangeln/

Das Problem ist, dass ich immer das Gefühl habe, dass der Köderfisch bei der Montage schief im Wasser hängt und nicht wie auf dem Bild schön schwimmt. Ich könnte mich aber auch täuschen, unsere Gewässer sind recht trüb. Ist die Montage vom Prinzip denn in Ordnung, oder sollte ich mich nach einer anderen umschauen?


----------



## Georg79 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Das ist die einfache Posenmontage, ideal um an stehenden Gewässern (die auch eine leichte Driftströmung hat ) den Strömungsbereich "abzusuchen".
Oder um den Köder im Fliesgewässer treiben zu lassen.
Oder zum Zupfen.

Ich persönlich nehme zum Ansitzfischen die Montage mit auftreibendem Köderfisch.
Ich hänge dabei nicht die Haken in den Köderfisch ein.
Ich mach am Ende vom Vorfach nen kleinen stark drähtigen Karpfenhaken drauf und knapp dahinter ne Schaumstoffkugel für den Auftrieb. Am Ende vom Vorfach ne Schlaufe.
Das ganze zieh ich mit der Köfinadel durchs Maul vom Köfi und an der Flanke wieder raus.
An der Flanke austretend durch das Öhr vom Fanghaken (ein Drilling) und dann mehrere Windungen um den Drillingsschenkel wickeln ohne Knoten.
Mit der Köfinadel wieder durch den Köfi Ziehen und an der Schwanzwurzel austreten lassen.
Um die Schwanzwurzel noch einen Knoten.
Montage funktioniert nur mit geflochtenem Stahlvorfach.
Auf die Hauptschnur kommt ein Laufblei mit Gummiperle dahinter der Wirbel mit Karabiner wo oben beschriebenes Vorfach eingehängt wird.
Wenn die Montage ausgeworfen ist kurbelt man langsam bis zum Wiederstand vom Blei heran und der auftreibende Köderfisch steht in der Länge vom Vorfach vom Grund ab.
Gibt man nun Schnur nach z.b. 2 m, dann treibt der Köfi um 2 m weiter Richtung Wasseroberfläche.
Bissanzeige erfolgt über Elektronische Bissanzeiger oder das Ratschen vom Freilauf wenn der Hecht abzieht.

Das ganze kann man noch sensibilisieren indem man auf die Hauptschnur noch eine Hechtpose vorbebleit mit wenig Tragkraft anbringt und die Schnur auf Spannung bringt.
Die Pose stellt sich dann schräg auf und gibt eine sehr sensible Biss anzeige. Wegen der gespannten Hauptschnur zum Pose aufstellen entfällt hier aber das freigeben der Schnur um den Köfi weiter auftreiben zu lassen (sonst würde die Pose nicht stehen).

Um die fängigkeit zu erhöhen mach ich aufs Vorfach noch ne Duftperle drauf welche ich in Lockstoff tränke.

Grüße


----------



## DerMac (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hechte auch ohne lebendköder fangen*

Danke, werde ich ausprobieren!


----------

